# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Büyükleri >  Süleyman Askeri Bey

## bozok

*PORTRE : SüLEYMAN ASKERİ BEY– 1.BüLüM*



*Peren Birsaygılı*
*haber10.com*
*28.09.2008*




*o düştü biz yine ayakta kaldık* 
*halbuki ne kadar yorgunuz* 
*öyle bakmayın bu yaralar şerefli yaralar değil* 
*ah öyle bakmayın utanırız kahroluruz…*

_Attila İLHAN_




*Süleyman Askeri Bey’in aziz hatırasına ithaf olunur …*


*“Macera !“ dediler.* *“Bu adamlar, daima bir takım maceralar peşinde koşmuş olan bir avuç saltanat düşmanı, hepsi bu! “*


Hürriyet istemek, zararlı bir alışkanlıktı. Ve bizlerden istenen akıllı olmamızdı. Akıllı olmamız, önümüze koyulana mukavemet etmemiz... Bizler, düşmanın işini güçleştirecek saçma sapan maceralardan ve en çok da hürriyetten uzak durmalıydık. Zira o devir, tıpkı bugün olduğu gibi Osmanlı’da da hürriyet istemek, maazallah yasak elmaya el uzatmakla eşdeğerdi... Hürriyet istemenin bedeli, yeryüzünün tanrılarının sahte cennetlerinden kovulmaktı..Oysa hürriyet, Osmanlı’da tüm kesimler tarafından peşine düşülmüş olan bir sevgiliydi adeta.. O nedenle, bu hürriyetin kaç çeşit tarifi var bilmiyorum ..



Ancak biliyorum ki; Kimi zaman yanlış! bir hikayede figüran olmak bile, doğru! olduğu ezberletilen bir hikayede kahraman olmaktan çok daha değerlidir. 


*O halde buyurun Süleyman Askeri Bey’in otuz bir senelik özyaşamöyküsüne*…




*DOğUMU , 1908 MEşRUTİYET HAREKETİ VE SüLEYMAN ASKERİ BEY*



Süleyman Askeri, 1884 senesinde bir yangın yerinin ortasına gözlerini açar. Babası Vehbi Paşa’dır. Kendisiyle aynı sene doğan Yahya Kemal Beyatlı, seneler sonra Osmanlı’nın halini tasvir ederken; *“Kalanlar ortada genç, ihtiyar, kadın, erkek harap olup yaşıyor tali’in azabıyla …Vatanda düşmanı seyretmek ızdırabıyla…“* diyecektir.


Gerçekte de, Süleyman Askeri’nin doğduğu sene Osmanlı, tarihinin en ağır günlerinden geçmektedir. 1854 senesinde kaybedilen Kırım Savaşı, ardından gelen *Balta Limanı Antlaşması* neticesinde* tarihinde ilk kez dış borç almak zorunda kalır* Osmanlı. İngilizlerden % 6 gibi yüksek bir faiz oranında alınan 3 milyon 300 Osmanlı altını da ancak kısa süreli fayda gösterir .1876 ‘da parasızlık yüzünden tüm ödemeler durdurulur, ardından durum iyice kötü hal alır ve önce 1879 senesinde İngilizlerden alınmış olan borcun faizine karşılık olarak damga /içki / balık avı / tuz ve tütün gelirlerine el konulan Osmanlı, 1881 senesine gelindiğinde devlet hazinesini tümüyle Alman, Avusturyalı, Fransız ve İtalyan alacaklılar ve Galata bankerlerinden oluşan Düyun-u Umumiye Osmanlı İdaresi meclisine bırakır.


_Nihil est sine ratione_
*[ Hiçbir şey nedensiz değildir..]*

_Leibniz_



Süleyman Askeri, bu sırada Askeri Harbiye’den kurmay yüzbaşı olarak mezun olacaktır. II.Meşrutiyetin 1908 senesinde ilan edilmesinde rol oynayan hürriyet yanlısı genç subaylar içinde o da vardır. Gerçekte de bu ayaklanma hareketi İmparatorluk tarihinin en önemli dönemeçlerinden birini teşkil eder. Sanayi devriminden sonra iyice palazlanmış olan Batılı devletlerin boyunduruğu altına girerek bunlarla olan ilişkilerinde – istemeden de olsa – yarı sömürge ülke durumuna düşen Osmanlı’nın zaten ülke kaynaklarını yabancı devletlere sunmaktan başka çaresi kalmamıştır.. Hiçbir şey nedensiz değildir demiştik.. 

2.Abdülhamit’in, Osmanlı’nın bekasını korumak için oluşturduğu despotik-jurnalci rejim karşısında oluşan muhalefet, hele de İmparatorluğun kapısı alacaklılarca yıkılacak gibi çalınıyorken, - tıpkı ezberletildiği gibi- imparatorluğu batırmak değil aksine yıkımdan kurtarmak için devrimci dönüşümlere zemin hazırlamaya çalışır. İttihat Terakki Partisi, işte tam da bu ideali hayata geçirebilmek için eyleme geçen vatansever subaylardan kurulu bir oluşumdur ve bu hareket, sanıldığı gibi dış güdümlü değil, aksine iç dinamiklerin harekete geçirilmesi için çalışan eşi benzeri görülmemiş bir başkaldırı hareketidir. O nedenle İttihat Terakki Hareketi’nin onurlu bir direnişi örgütleyerek Osmanlı’nın yıkımını durduramasa da, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin kuruluşun temellerini attığını ve İstiklal harbinde kazanılan başarının bu hareketin oluşturduğu zemin üzerinden yükseldiğini söylemek yanlış olmaz…

Mutlu kölelik veyahut durağan bir esaret halinin herhangi bir kıymet-i harbiyesi olamaz, öyle değil mi? Ya da sanır mısınız ki; Zavallı imparatorluğun düştüğü durum ortadayken eline bir harita almış vicdan sahibi herhangi biri, bunu bir ayna bilmez de, bu durumu görmezden gelir ..*Birileri çıkmış, küstahça bir kibrit çakarak elinizdeki haritaya fırlatıvermiş ..*Siz bu durum karşısında Süleyman Askeri’nin vereceği tepkiyi vermez de, ya ne yapardınız . Bir nesil, *“ yangın olur ben yangına giderim“* misali, çıkan o yangın içinde hayata tutunmaya çalışmışken, bir kenarda durup yangın seyreden merak kumkumaları gibi bekler miydiniz, yoksa Süleyman Askeri gibi kendi canınız pahasına yangının ortasına mı dalardınız?


Yangından ilk kurtarılacak olanlar; Allah, vatan ve özgürlük olacak, Süleyman Askeri’nin hikayesi de elbette bu minvalde devam edecek…Zira her şey, henüz başlıyor…


*(Devam edecek)*

----------


## bozok

*Süleyman Askeri Bey-II*

*PORTRE : SüLEYMAN ASKERİ BEY – 2.BüLüM*


_üıktığın yolda, bugün, yelken açık, yapayalnız,_
_Gözlerin arkaya çevrilmeyerek, pervasız,_
_Yürü! Hür maviliğin bittiği son hadde kadar!..._
_İnsan, alemde hayal ettiği müddetçe yaşar.._

*Yahya Kemal Beyatlı*





Geçtiğimiz çağ başında Osmanlı’da, *yangından kurtarılacak* olan ilk üç şeyin; *Allah, vatan ve özgürlük* olduğunu ve hayatını bu değerler üzerine kurmuş olan genç Osmanlı subayı Süleyman Askeri’nin hikayesinin pek tabii ki de bu minvalde devam edeceğini *söylemiştik*. Ancak bu genç askerin hikayesinin devamını aktarmaya başlamadan önce bir parantez açarak bazı samimi itiraflarda bulunmakta fayda var .


Osmanlı dediğimiz, saltanat dediğimiz, geçtiğimiz yüzyıl başında zemini boylamış billur bir vazo parçası gibi tarumar olmuş idi. üzerine düşünüldüğünde insana korkunç bir acı hissi verecek zamanlardan geçtik. Ve* bu zamanlar*, hani sıkça bahsini ettiğimiz genç subaylar yani İttihatçılar kadar, *elbette Sultan’a da acı veriyordu.* Sarayda geçirdiği otuz sene boyunca pek çok hadiseye tanıklık etmiş olan II. Abdülhamit’in ettiği en hüzünlü tanıklık, muhakkak ki İmparatorluğun içinde bulunduğu son hal olmuştu. *Bizler, İttihat ve Terakki Partisi subaylarınnın İmparatorluğu yıkmak değil, aksine yıkımdan kurtarmak için devrimci dönüşümlere zemin hazırladığını ve her birinin asla şüpheye mahal bırakmayacak düzeyde bir vatansevgisi ile donanmış olduğunu söylemiş idik.* Ve herhalde herkes hemfikir olacaktır ki; Hiçbir menfaat beklemeksizin canını feda etmekten sakınmamış kimselerin hatıraları ardından söylenecek kötü sözler ancak sahibine ait olabilir ve taassup ehli bazı kesimlerin tarih konusunda ettiği bu *ortaokul müfredatı* lezzetindeki yorumlarının kanaatimce çok da kıymeti olamaz. O nedenle tam da bu noktada, özellikle tarih okuma konusunda sahip olduğumuz ideolojik yaklaşımların anlamsızlığından dem vurmakta fayda var. Zira bizim peşinde olduğumuz “*Neden*?" sorusunun cevabı olmalıdır… Bu yüzden, hele de bu satırların yazarı henüz kısa bir süre önce II.Abdülhamit’in üemberlitaş Türk Ocağı’ndaki kabri başından geçerken, saygı duyduğu Sultan’dan bir Fatiha’yı esirgememişken, asıl yapılması gereken, *sahip olunan ezberlerle konuşmak değil,* öncelikle dönemin şartlarını göz önünde bulundurarak kimin neyi ne amaçla yaptığını anlamaya çalışmak olmalıdır. 

Velhasıl bizler, bahsettiğimiz ister Enver Paşa ister II.Abdülhamit olsun, aynı seviyeli üslubu koruyacağız. Zira gururla söylemek lazım gelirse hangi taraftan olursa olsun,* idarede asla “hıyanet-i vatan“ suçu işlememiş olan bir neslin evlatlarıyız*. O nedenle, hele de tarih söz konusu iken işin kolayına kaçmakta beis görmeliyiz . Ve tümü II.Abdülhamit’in okullarında okumuş, vatanseverlilikleri II.Abdülhamit tarafından da gayet iyi bilinen bu subayların şerefli yaşam öykülerini aktarırken biraz olsun yapmaya çalıştığımız;* “üç-beş adam sultanı tahtından ederek koca Osmanlı’yı yıktı“* türünden *düşünce tembelliği* mahsülü ezberleri bozarak, bu genç Osmanlı subaylarının hatıralarına vefa göstermek ve II.Abdülhamit’in, her ne kadar savunma amaçlı olsa da yarattığı otuz senelik *istibdatın* ardından yükselen sesi anlamaya gayret etmektir.


Zira,* “Hürriyet“* diye haykıran ses bizim sesimizdi. Batılı emperyalistlerin akbaba gibi Osmanlı’nın tepesine üşüştüğü zamanlarda hal çaresi bulmak için geceler boyunca sabahlayan bizler idik. Ve ardından Edirne’de, Basra’da, *Kut-ul Amar*e’de, üanakkale’de bizler öldük.


İçimizde *Che Guevara’yı bilmeyen yokken,* Süleyman Askeri’den habersiz olanlar da ne acıdır ki, aynı bizleriz. Bir resim çizmeye çalışıyoruz, ancak çoğumuz pek çok renkten bihaber.. Oysa, o bizim zihinlerimizde oluşacak tablonun en güzel renklerinden biri…


O nedenle buyurun, akbabaların tepesine üşüştüğü bir Osmanlı manzarası içinde bıraktığımız genç Osmanlı subayı Süleyman Askeri’nin hikayesinin devamına…



*SüLEYMAN ASKERİ MANASTIR’DA*



Süleyman Askeri’nin hikayesinin birinci bölümünü II.Abdülhamit’in 1876 Anayasasını tekrar yürürlüğe koyduğu 1908 senesinde kesmiştik. O, bu dönemde Manastır’da bulunmakta idi. 1905 senesinde henüz 21 yaşında iken kurmay yüzbaşı olarak mezun olduğu Askeri Harbiye’den sonra ilk atandığı yer Manastır olacaktır. Bilindiği üzere Manastır ve Selanik, Meşrutiyet öncesi mücadelenin en yoğun yaşandığı yerlerdi. Süleyman Askeri de Manastır’da bulunduğu üç sene boyunca aktif olarak bu mücadele içinde yer almıştır. Gerçekte de Süleyman Askeri’nin ona tüm hayatı boyunca eşlik edecek olan hürriyet idealinin ilk olarak Manastır’da, benliği üzerinde artık tamamen vazgeçilmez bir hal aldığını söylemek yanlış olmaz.


Manastır’da ruhunda isyan taşıyan bir kuşak vardır. Ve bunlardan birisi de Meşrutiyet hareketinin en aktif kahramanlarından birisi olan *Mülazım Atıf* ’dır. Süleyman Askeri ile Mülazım Atıf‘ın yolları da burada kesişir. Mülazım Atıf, 2.Meşrutiyet’in ilanı ile sonuçlanacak tetiği çeken, yani *şemsi Paşa*’yı Manastır’da öldürerek tabancasından çıkan kurşunla meşrutiyetin temelini atan kişi olurken, onun kaçmasını organize edecek kişi de Süleyman Askeri olacaktır. Süleyman Askeri’nin de içinde yer aldığı bu olayın Osmanlı için önemli dönemeçlerden biri olduğunu söylemek mümkün.


Peki ya, yaşamlarındaki belirleyici rolü sebebiyle sürekli bahsini ettiğimiz “*hürriyet*“, bu genç subayların düşüncesinde neye tekabül ediyordu? *Bu isyan ruhunun hedef tahtasında yer alanın sadece II.Abdülhamit olduğunu söylemek, ne derece mantıklı?* Veyahut hürriyet arzusuna Sultan’a karşı ayaklanmak ya da kurulu düzene karşı gelmek gibi kısıtlı anlamlar yüklenmesinin gerçekçi bir tarafı var mı? Kanaatimce yok. Zira meseleyi bu biçimiyle ele almak, arka planda yer alan pek çok noktayı görmezden gelmemize ya da resmin bütününü yeterince iyi tahlil edemememize neden oluyor.


Uzun süredir , *“hürriyet düşüncesinde yeni eğilimler”* in ortaya çıkmaya başladığı zamanlar yaşıyoruz. Hal böyleyken, hürriyet düşüncesini dahi akılcılık çerçevesinde değerlendirme becerisini göstermeye başlamamız şaşılacak bir durum değil. Ancak üzerinde durulması gereken başka bir nokta var ki; Yarattığımız tüm uygarlıkların durağan bir akılcılık üzerine kurulduğunu söylememiz mümkün değil. Velhasıl insanoğlunun arada bir kendini ateşe atmasının da gerektiği zamanlar oluyor ki, biz bunu pekala cesaret ve erdem ile ilişkilendirebiliriz. Bunu, delilik yada idealizm ile tanımlamak ne kadar doğru olur, tartışılır. üünkü, kalkıp* “pekala o halde İstiklal harbi sırasında salt bedenleri ile de olsa düşmana direniş gösteren Anadolu kadınları, kapılarını sıkıca kilitleyip evlerinde mi oturacaklardı?“* diye soracak olsak, sanırım tatmin edici bir cevap alamayız. üünkü kilidi kırarlar, kapıyı tekmelerler yine içeri girerler …


Nitekim öyle de olmuştur. O nedenle, bu subayların Manastır ve Selanik’te başlayan ardından tüm yurda yayılan direnişini, *üç –beş çapulcunun* önderlik ettiği bir isyan hareketi olarak göstermek de gayet mantıksız. Zira mücadelenin temelinde yatan aslında II. Abdülhamit yönetimine Â«*şımarıklık*Â» etmek değil, Osmanlı hakimiyetinde bulunan topraklarda palazlanmaya başlayan *milliyetçi kışkırtmalara karşı örgütlülüğün sağlanmasına,* yani meşru müdafaa zeminini kuvvetlendirmeye çalışmaktır. *Gerçekte de, tüm mücadelenin saldırı değil savunma ekseninde olduğunu söylemekte fayda var.*


Ve halen 1908 senesindeyiz..Süleyman Askeri 24 yaşında ...

24 yaşındaki Osmanlı subayının Manastır’dan sonraki vazifesi sahası *Bağdat* olacak..Bizler, olası Arap isyanlarına karşı Bağdat jandarma birliklerinin düzenlenmesi amacıyla soluğu orada alacak olan Süleyman Askeri’nin Bağdat günlerine tanıklık etmeye çalışacağız.




*(Devam edecek....)*

----------


## bozok

*PORTRE : SüLEYMAN ASKERİ BEY – 3.BüLüM*





*Ne yar-ı can imişsin ah ey ümmid-i istikbal*
*Cihanı sensin azad eyleyen bin ye's ü mihnetten*

_Namık Kemal_





Her şeyi geride bırakabilen bazı adamlar vardır...Tüm menfaatlerini geride bırakabilen adamlar Ve çoğu kez yüzleri bile yoktur onların..Bütün yüz hatları silinmiştir özenle.. Tarih sayfaları arasına sıkışmış birer siluet halini almışlardır..Birer gölge, çoğu kez üzerinde durulmayan birer yitik hatıra.. şimdi , onlarca senedir önemsenmemiş olan bu yüzlere baktığımızda gördüğümüz ise dupduru bir boşluk..Tarihin ve Tanrı’nın not defterinden edindiğimiz bembeyaz birer sayfa. Her şeyi geride bırakabilen bazı adamlar vardır demiştik…Yürüyen hep yürüyen adamlar … Ve her yeni milat bu adamlarla başlar, bu adamlarla biter.. üok sevilmelerine de sebep budur..üok sevilmelerine ve daima özlenmelerine..



*SüLEYMAN ASKERİ BAğDAT’DA ...*


Süleyman Askeri’nin hikayesini 1908 senesinde 2.Meşrutiyet’in ilanının hemen sonrasında bırakmıştık. O, II. Meşrutiyet ilan edildiğinde henüz 24 yaşındadır. Bu esnada, Filibe eşrafından Fadime Hanım ile evlenir ve 1909 senesine, yani Bağdat jandarma birliklerinin düzenlenmesi vazifesi ile Bağdat’a gidecek olana kadar Manastır’da kalır.


Pek ala bilinmekte ki Bağdat; gerek barındırdığı ciddi kültürel ve tarihi miras, gerek sahip olduğu çevre havzalar ve Hint yarımadasına giden yol üzerinde olan fevkalade önemli jeopolitik konumu düşünüldüğünde, Osmanlı için de başlıca merkezlerden biri olagelmiştir. üte yandan Bağdat demiryolu hattı projesi ihalesinin Almanya’ya verilmiş olmasının İngiltere ile Osmanlı arasında evvelden beri yarattığı gerilim de hesaba katılırsa, üzerine pek çok milliyetçi isyan planı yapılan bölgenin askeri bakımdan güçlendirilmesinin önemi çok büyüktür.


Bu nedenle, Manastır’daki görevi boyunca faal bir subay olarak dikkat çekmiş olan Süleyman Askeri, Meşrutiyet sonrasında kolağası (yüzbaşı) rütbesi ile Bağdat Jandarma Birlikleri’nin düzenlenmesi ve ıslahatı ile vazifelendirilir.



*VE BAğDAT’TAN TRABLUSGARP’A…*


_dilimizde kurtuluş türküleri_
_mataramızda ab-ı hayat…_


Süleyman Askeri Bey’in Bağdat’tan sonraki vazife yeri *Trablusgarp – Bingazi* olacaktır. Biz , Trablusgarp’ta yaşanan büyük direnişe, Zenci Musa’nın hikayesini anlatırken de değinmiş idik. Gerçekte de binlerce Osmanlı askerini koyun koyuna sonsuz uykuya teslim alan Trablusgarp cephesi, tarih kitaplarının kuru anlatımının dışında anlatılması gereken olağanüstü hikayeler ile doludur.


Trablusgap cephesinin bir diğer özelliği ise, *1913 senesinde Enver Paşa’nın denetimde ve Süleyman Askeri’nin başkanlığında kurulacak olan Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa’nın Fedai Zabıtan ismi ile cephe iradesini ilk gösterdiği yer olmasıdır.* Bizler, Fedai Zabıtan ardından da Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa’nın çekirdek kadrosunu oluşturacak İttihatçı subayların hikayelerinin bugün bizlere aktarılan biçimini [bkz. üç-beş adam keyiflerince Sultan’ı tahtından etti edebiyatı ] bir kenara bırakalım da , Süleyman Askeri Bey’in de içlerinde olduğu bu subayların Trablusgarp direnişine tanıklık etmeye çalışalım..


_“ Bize uzak olmasa hadlerini bildirmek, her zaman mümkün olur. Fakat uzaklık ve deniz üstünlüğü, müessir müdahale yapmamıza imkan vermez. Bu yüzden Trablusgarp’ı er veya geç kaybedeceğiz…”_

_II.Abdülhamit_


İtalya’nın, Eylül 1911’de Osmanlı’nın Kuzey Afrika’daki topraklarını işgal etmesi karşısında, II.Abdülhamit karamsardır. Sözün burasında yani mevzu bahis II.Abdülhamit iken bir parantez açmakta fayda var. Bugün pek ala basit bir mantık içerisinde bize aktarılan II.Abdülhamit – İttihatçı kavgası içinde, kalemimiz genç İttihatçı subayların hikayeleri üzerinde duruyor ise, bu II.Abdülhamit hakkında kin dolu bir ifade benimseyeceğimiz anlamına gelmiyor. Zira bizler, tarihin bu denli yüzeysel aktarılamayacağını biliyor ve İttihatçı subaylar hakkında yürütülen tüm karalama-küfür kampanyaları karşısında taraf olmaktan ziyade, hiçbir zaman ve mekanda ecdadına küfür etmeyecek olan bir şuura sahip olmaktan gurur duyuyoruz. Zira gayretimiz küfre değil, anlamaya yönelik ve maksadımız alçalmak değil daima irtifa kazanmak ..


II.Abdülhamit karamsardır çünkü daha önce de bahsini ettiğimiz gibi, zaten yıkılmakta olan Osmanlı tahtına oturduktan sonra sarayda geçirdiği otuz sene boyunca pek çok hadiseye tanıklık etmiş olan Sultan’ın en hüzünlü tanıklığı, emperyalist ulusların birer birer Osmanlı topraklarını işgale başlaması olacaktır.


İtalya , 27 Eylül 1911’de, *II.Abdülhamit Selanik’te iken*, bir ültimatom verir. ültimatomun amacı Osmanlı’nın işgale razı olmasını sağlamaktır. ültimatom, bir gün sonra *Sadrazam İbrahim Hakkı Paşa* kabinesi tarafından reddedilir. Ancak, İtalya bildiğini okumaktan geri durmaz ve işgal bilfiil başlar. Sadrazam İbrahim Hakkı Paşa kabinesi bu durum karşısında istifasını sunar ve yerine geçen yeni Sait Paşa kabinesi işgalin uluslar arası platformda çözüleceğini umarak, hareketsiz kalır. İşgale karşı bir protesto mesajı yayınlamakla yetinir ancak bu esnada İtalyanlar çoktan Derne’yi bombalamaya başlayarak, Trablusgarp’ı abluka altına almışlardır bile…

Bu olaylar cereyan ederken, Berlin’de askeri ateşe vazifesinde bulunan Enver Paşa ve yanındakilerin tek çabası hükümeti işgali protestodan daha fazla ikna etmektir. Osmanlı, tüm bu çabalar sonucunda işgale karşı eyleme geçilmesine razı olur.* Ancak bir şart ile …*


Osmanlı’nın resmi politikası işgale boyun etmektir bu nedenle Enver Paşa komutasındaki subayların Trablusgarp’a ulaşmaları için fevkalade tehlikeli, gizli yollara başvurmaları gerekmektedir. Ve bu genç subaylar yakalandıkları takdirde ise tek bir söz söyleyeceklerdir ; *“Bizler , Osmanlı hükümetinin resmi politikalarına karşı duran bir avuç maceraperestiz.. Her ne yapıyor isek şahsi irademiz ile yapıyoruz, devletimizin herhangi bir sorumluluğu yoktur.. “*



_“ üıplak ayaklı paçavralar içindeki yurtseverleriz biz.. Osmanlı bizi terk ederse, ülkemiz üzerindeki haklarından vazgeçtiğini bildireceğiz..Trablusgarp cumhuriyetini kuracağız..O zaman, bizlerin Trablusgarp’ı nasıl savunacağını göreceksiniz ….”_

_Trablusgarp kumandanlarından Ferhad Bey_




_“ Artık bizim mukavemet hareketimiz, herhangi bir Osmanlı kabinesi adına değil , milli gurur ve haysiyetimiz adına, Afrika’daki son Osmanlı toprağının müdafaası adına yapılıyordu…”_

_Trablusgarp kumandanlarından Eşref Kuşcubaşı_



Enver Paşa, hemen gönüllü subaylardan oluşan birlikleri oluşturmaya başlar. Gönüllülerin en başında , Süleyman Askeri gelecektir. Süleyman Askeri’nin Trablusgarp’a geçişi hoca kılığında olur.. Mustafa Kemal Paşa ve Enver Paşa’nın yanı sıra, Enver Paşa’nın kardeşi Nuri Paşa, Halil Paşa, Fuat Bulca, Nuri Conker, Ali Fethi Okyar, Nazmi Bey, ümer Fevzi Mardin, Kara Kemal, Rauf Orbay, Kuşçubaşı Eşref, Yakup Cemil, Hacı Selim Sami, Abdurreşit İbrahim, Ali üetinkaya, Sadık Bey, üerkez Reşit Bey, Mim Kemal üke’nin de aralarında olduğu yaklaşık 20 Osmanlı subayı, Libya’ya *“Magrep’te Osmanlı’nın elindeki son İslam toprağını”* muhafaza etmek için gelirler.


Mısır ve Tunus üzerinden Trablusgarp’a sızan –ki bu seyahatlerin nasıl çetin koşullarda gerçekleştiği Eşref Kuşcubaşı’nın hatıralarında mevcut- genç Osmanlı subayları, bölgeye vardıklarında ilk iş olarak bölgedeki aşiret reislerinin desteğini sağlamaya çalışır. Sonraki hedef, İtalyanların iç bölgelere doğru ilerlemesini engellemek için bedevi gönüllüleri örgütlemek olacaktır.

Bu esnada Osmanlı birliklerine en büyük desteği verecek olan kişi şeyh Ahmed Eş-şerif Es Sunusi olur. şeyh Sunusi, Trablusgarp işgali sırasında İtalyanlara karşı gösterdiği büyük direniş ile adeta bir efsane yaratacaktır .

Süleyman Askeri’nin vazifesi açıktır. O, Binbaşı Aziz Ali Bey’in kurmay başkanlığı ve Enver Paşa’nın Derne’deki karargahı ile Bingazi’deki direniş arasındaki irtibatı idare etmektedir. Ve o esnada Bingazi’de ile Trablusgarp’ta bulunan 50.000 kişilik İtalyan kuvveti karşısında örgütlediği bedeviler gerilla savaşında o denli başarılı olur ki, İtalyan orduları uzun süre sahil şeridine sıkışıp kalmaktan öteye gidemezler.


Ancak, bu sırada Osmanlı’da önemli gelişmeler meydana gelmektedir. Direnişi destekleyen kabinenin yerine harbiye Nezareti’ne Mahmut şevket Paşa’nın geçmesi ile Fedai Zabıtan grubuna yapılan maddi destek iyice zayıflar ve başlayan Balkan ayaklanmaları karşısında Osmanlı İtalyanlar ile masaya oturarak *Uşi Barış Antlaşması*nı imzalar ve birliklerin geri gelmesini öngörür. Trablusgarp elden çıkmaya başlamıştır.


Bu durum Fedai Zabıtan subayları arasında büyük tartışmalara yol açar. Zira, tam da genç subayların direnişinin başarıya ulaşmak üzere olduğu dönemde yapılan bu anlaşma ile Osmanlı’nın geri çekilmesi öngörülmektedir.


Büyük başarıların elde edildiği Trablusgarp direnişinin sonrasında gelen haber ise düşünceye mahal bırakmayacak şekilde ivedidir. Fedai Zabıtan, Trablusgarp’ta direnişe devam etmeye yönelik tüm planlarını askıya alır ..üünkü İstanbul’dan gelen telgrafa göre ;


_“ Düşman ordumuzu mahvetti ve üatalca’daki son müdafaa hattımıza kadar ilerledi “_

Velhasıl Trakya elden gitmektedir..

Her şeyi geride bırakabilen bazı adamlar vardır demiştik.. Tüm menfaatlerini.. Tıpkı Süleyman Askeri’nin geride bıraktığı eşi Fadime Hanım gibi, eşini geride bırakan…Tarih sayfalarına sıkışmış, yitik birer hatıra halini almış adamlar..Bu yitik hatıralara, silik siluetlere baktığımızda gördüğümüzün bembeyaz birer sayfa olduğundan bahsetmiştik…Tarihin ve Tanrı’nın not defterinden edinilmiş bembeyaz sayfalar…

Ve bu adamların Trablusgarp direnişi esnasında yaktığı ateş, Libyalı Müslümanların İtalyan çizmesi altında ezilmesini önleyecektir. ümer Muhtar, İttihatçı subayların antlaşmadan sonra da küçük birlikler ile devam ettirdiği direniş ateşinin içinden doğarak onuruna sahip çıkacak olan bir millete önderlik etmiştir. Ve Libya vicdanı, unutulmaz bir direnişe imza atan Genç Osmanlı subayları için bugün hala Fatiha’lar okumaktadır..


Trablusgarp elden gidiyor demiştik…


O halde , Süleyman Askeri’nin de Trablusgarp’tan sonraki vazife sahası , elbette Batı Trakya olacak..




(Devam edecek …)

----------


## bozok

*PORTRE : SüLEYMAN ASKERİ BEY – 4. BüLüM*




_“ben;_
_çocuklar gibi sevdim devler gibi ızdırap çektim_
_damarlarımda dünyanın bütün rüzgarları_
_harplere açlıklara yalnızlığıma rağmen_
_anamdan yolcu doğmuşum_
_neyleyim_
_gurbet dedim_
_vatan dedim_
_hürriyet dedim”_


_Attila İlhan_



_Süleyman Askeri_’nin de içlerinde bulunduğu genç subayların, Osmanlı’nın Afrika’da sahip olduğu son toprak parçasını kurtarmak için Trablusgarp’ta nasıl mücadele ettiğinden bahsetmiştik. Süleyman Askeri, bu esnada 27 yaşındadır. Ve Manastır’da görevli olduğu sırada evlendiği Filibe eşrafından Fadime Hanım’dan üç yaşlarında bir kız evladı bulunmaktadır. Süleyman Askeri’nin eşi hanımefendi ve kızının trajik hikayesine yazımızın sonunda değineceğiz.. O nedenle öncelikle Trablusgarp sonrasında gittiği B.Trakya’da özellikle çete muharebelerinde büyük başarılara imza atarak 1.Balkan savaşı neticesinde Trakya’daki topraklarının neredeyse tamamını kaybetmiş olan Osmanlı’ya, topraklarının önemli kısmını düşmandan adeta sökerek geri almak suretiyle iade eden subayların başında gelen Süleyman Askeri’nin hikayesine devam etmekte fayda var.


Düşününüz ki; Osmanlı bir şema gibi gözümüzün önünde … *Dört bir tarafa yetişmeye çalışan genç subaylar* ve pusulanın şaşkın kutbu olarak adlandırabileceğimiz Bab-ı Ali. İnanç bu esnada bir yöndür. Ve genç subaylar Osmanlı’nın arkasında ya da önünde ve belki de zafere tam da sahip olduklarını düşündükleri anda hep bir şeyler taşır bu inancın yedeğinde. Ancak çocuklarda veyahut erdemli kimselerde görülebilecek türden bir umut.. Kimbilir belki özlemdir inanç, belki de özlemlerin tarihini yazabilecek cürete sahip olmaktır.. Ancak hiç şüphesiz söylenebilecek bir şey var ki; Süleyman Askeri, savaşın tüm karanlığıyla hüküm sürdüğü anlarda bu toprakların sahip olduğu inanç ve asaletin en güzel hallerinden birisidir.



*TRABLUSGARP’TAN B.TRAKYA üETE SAVAşLARINA*



_Batı Trakya Bizsizdir;_
_Yosun tutmuş camileri ıssızdır,_
_Boynu bükük minareler öksüzdür_
_Açmaz olmuş Gümülcine gülleri,_
_Biz neyledik o koskoca elleri?!.._

Süleyman Askeri, eşini ve kızını gözünü kırpmadan tekrar geride bırakarak bu kez de B.Trakya’ya koşacaktır. Zira Trablusgarp’ ta süregelen savaştan da güç alan Karadağ, Bulgaristan, Yunanistan ve Sırbistan, Rusya’nın da kışkırtmasıyla bu kez Osmanlı’nın en önemli toprakları olan Balkanlar üzerinde birleşip Osmanlı’yı vurmaya başlamıştır.


İlk haber 21 Ekim sabahı Kırcaali’den gelir. Kırcaali düşmüştür. Altı gün sonra *Ferecik* işgal edilir, iki gün sonra Karaağaç, Karaağaç’ın işgal edilmesinden tam 1 hafta sonra Drama ve Kavala, hemen ertesi gün Serez, onüç gün sonra Dedeağaç, Dedeağaç’ın düşmesinden bir gün sonra İskeçe, İskeçe’nin işgal haberinin henüz alındığı esnada da Gümülcine düşer. Akabinde yapılan Londra antlaşması ile de Edirne ve Kırklareli de Bulgaristan’a bırakılmak zorunda kalır.


B.Trakya’da Osmanlı’ya ait toprakların bir o yana bir bu yana kayıp durma zamanının geldiği günler başlamıştır. Dağların, ormanların, yerleşim yerlerinin talan edilerek Osmanlı İslam medeniyetinin hiçe sayılmak istendiği zamanlar.. Ve işte bu zamanlar öyle günlere gebedir ki; bizi kendi gerçekliğimizden kopartacak yeni harita,* olanı biteni hiç itirazsız kabul etmenin bırakacağı ölümcül bir utanç duygusu*nu da yanında bırakacaktır bizlere. Ancak çağ başında yetişen nesil, kabul ettirilmek istenen yeni haritalara asla boyun eğmeyecek kadar bağlı çıkar Osmanlı’ya..


Bir tarafta işgal ettikleri toprakları paylaşma derdinde olanlar, öte yanda, artık tek düşünebildikleri namus bildikleri toprakları geri almak olanlar… Ve bu durumdaki genç subayların içinde şimşekler çaktıracak olan fırsat; Birinci Balkan Savaşı’nda kazandıkları toprakları paylaşma işini ellerine yüzlerine bulaştıran Balkan devletlerinin münakaşaları ile doğacaktır. Zira topraklardan aslan payını alan Bulgarlar, aldıkları ile yetinmeyip sınırlarını Ege'ye kadar uzatmak isteyince, diğer Balkan devletleri ile arası açılır ve bu durum da birliğin bozulmasına sebep olur. İkinci Balkan Savaşı'nın çıkmasını fırsat bilen Osmanlı, 19 Temmuz 1913'te verdiği bir notayla, özellikle İstanbul ve Boğazların güvenliği için Meriç'e kadar olan bölgenin ellerinde olması gerektiğini, ayrıca Bulgarların esaretleri altındaki Türklere eziyet ettiklerini öne sürerek ordularının ileri harekata geçecek olduğunu ancak Meriç’in öte kıyısına ilerleyemeyeceklerini deklare eder.

_"Siz bana imkan verin, ben seçkin kıtalarımla yine akınlar yapayım. düşmanı tepeyelim. Edirne'yi kurtarmak ümidi ciddi olarak bir belirirse, bütün memleket ayağa kalkar, mucizeler birbirini kovalar. eğer ben muvaffak olamazsam, gayri mesul bir adamım. çeteler umumi kumandanıyım. hükümet ilzam etmem. beni kovar, hapseder hatta asarsınız. Zaten böyle aciz yaşamak yerine ."_

_Eşref Kuşcubaşı_




Edirne, Eşref Kuşcubaşı ve birliklerinin üstün çete taktikleri sayesinde doğru dürüst bir mukavemet ile bile karşılaşılmadan geri alınır. Osmanlı’da büyük bir zafer havası hakim olmuştur. Millet yitirdiği inancını, Osmanlı ayaklar altına alınan gururunu geri kazanmaya başlamış, büyük kumandan Eşref Kuşcubaşı’nın söylediği gibi, memleket gerçekte de ayağa kalkmıştır.

Edirne geri alınmıştır ancak Osmanlı’nın en önemli topraklarından olan Batı Trakya hala işgal altındadır. Ve Bulgarlar, Doğu Trakya'yı kaybetmiş olmanın verdiği hırsla batıda kalan Türklere çok büyük eziyetler yapmaya başlamışlardı. Buradaki Müslümanları din değiştirmeye zorluyor, kabul etmeyenleri ise hemen oracıkta katlediyorlardı. İlk komitacılardan _Fuat Balkan_, bakın bu zulmü ve sonrasında Süleyman Askeri’nin emri altına girmesini nasıl anlatıyor.


*“üç yüz bin Müslüman, vaftiz edilip adları değiştirilerek Hıristiyan edilmişti.. Bulgarlar bu alçakça hareketlerinde o kadar ileri gitmişlerdi ki, zorla Hıristiyan ettikleri bu Türklerin köylerinin meydanlarına bulup buluşturup çanlar bile koydurmuşlardı . O havalide artık ne Süleyman, ne Ahmet, ne Mehmet kalmış, bu sütbesüt Müslümanlar, Yuvan, İstepan filan diye anılır olmuşlardı. Oraları işgal eden komite bu halleri görüp, orduya duyurunca Fahri Paşa kolordusu erkan-ı harpleri Ali Fethi ve Mustafa Kemal Beyler bu mağdur arkadaşların kurtarılması için yapılan sevk ve idarenin başına Trabzon fırkası erkan-ı harp reisi SüLEYMAN ASKERİ BEY’İ getirdiler. O da ordudan ayrılan gönüllüleri peşine takarak bir hamlede Garbi Trakya’ya akın etti. Ben de Süleyman Askeri Bey emrinde bir mülazım olarak bu harekata iştirak ettim . “*

*Fuat Balkan*

_İlk Türk Komitacısı Fuat Balkan’ın Hatıraları, Arma Yayınları, İstanbul 1998_




Emperyalist güçlerin çizdiği haritalardan bahsetmiş, kendi gerçekliğimizden kopartılmak istenirken olan biteni hiç mukavemet göstermeden kabul edecek olmanın bizleri –veyahut utanmayı bilenleri mi demeli - nasıl da ölümcül bir utanç duygusu içine sürükleyeceğini söylemiştik. Zira, hayatın sırrı çok kereler harekette gizli. Dün yaşanmış olan ile bugün yaşanmakta olan arasında bir köprü kuran harekette, mukavemette… Bu hareket, bizler farkında olmadan tarihi tanımlar, geride bıraktıklarımızı inşa etmek istediğimiz gelecek ile ilişkilendirir. Yaşamı da içinde barındırır, ölümü de .. Ancak en çok namusu, çünkü hareketsiz kalmak, bazı durumlarda nasıl tükenmeye eşdeğer ise, hareket de bu durumlarda namusa eşdeğerdir..


İşte bu nedenle Osmanlı’nın Meriç’in öte kıyısına geçmeyeceğine dair verdiği söze riayet ederek, B.Trakya’da yaşanan bu zulme sessiz kalması mümkün değildi. Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa’nın ilk çekirdek kadrosunu oluşturan Fedai Zabıtan subaylarının Trablusgarp’ta gösterdikleri yiğitlik öyküleri dillerde dolaşa dursun, Enver Paşa ve Eşref Kuşcubaşı arasında yapılan gizli görüşme neticesinde , Eşref Kuşcubaşı’nın Umum üeteler Kumandanlığı adı altında kurulan gayri resmi bir birlik ile B.Trakya’ya geçmesine karar verildi.


Gönüllülerden oluşan bu 116 kişilik gayri resmi kurtuluş müfrezesi, sıradan ve toplama savaşçılardan oluşmuyordu . İçimizden hangimiz çağ başında bir devir kapanırken gösterdikleri büyük mukavemet ile Osmanlı tarihinin en şerefli mevkilerine sahip olan bu 116 yiğit savaşçıdan beş tanesinin ismini şaşırmadan söyleyebilir bilinmez ancak, kesin olan, bu müfrezenin savaşmayı çok iyi bilen, inançlı askerlerden oluştuğu idi. Ve kuvvet içinde, en büyük vazifelerden birine sahip olan kişi ise Süleyman Askeri olacaktır. Trablusgarp’ta gösterdiği büyük mukavemet ile dikkatleri üzerine toplayan Süleyman Askeri’nin çok güçlü bir subay kadrosu vardı. Beylerbeyli Hayri (Piyade Yüzbaşı), Filibeli Halim Cahid, Yüzbaşı Lütfü, şehreminli Sadık, Harputlu Avni (Süvari Yüzbaşı), Eğinli Hasan Rıza (Doktor), Nihat Sezai (Topçu Mirlivası), Küçük Arslan Bey (sıhhiye) ve az önce hatıralarından bir parçaya değindiğimiz Fuat Balkan Bey , Süleyman Askeri’nin emri altında yaşanan zulme son vermek üzere B.Trakya’ya doğru yol olanlar arasındaydı.

B.Trakya’ya giren Osmanlı askerlerinin ilk göreceği, Ortaköy’de Bulgar *Domuzciyef çetesi tarafından katledilmiş* *400 Müslüman’ın* henüz orta yerde olan naaşları olacaktır. *Bu katliamın hesabı iki gün içinde sorulur.* Süren takip sonucunda çıkan çatışma ile Bulgar çetesi imha edilerek Ortaköy ve Koşukavak kurtarılır. Bir kurtuluş müjdesi de iki gün sonra Mestanlı’dan gelecektir.. Mestanlı’nın kurtarılmasının hemen ertesi günü Kırcaali Bulgar işgalinden kurtarılır. Aynı gün Enver Paşa’dan gelen telgrafta, askerlerin daha ileri gitmesinin sakıncalı olabileceği belirtilse de, Eşref Kuşcubaşı Enver Paşa’yı daha da ilerleme konusunda ikna eder ve Eşref Kuşcubaşı ile Süleyman Askeri’nin bölge halkından da topladığı birlikler ile iyice güçlenen kuvvetler, en büyük Bulgar çetelerinden olan Dimitrief çetesini de imha etmeyi başarır.


Süleyman Askeri’nin eşi ve kızı tüm bu esnada Selanik’te bulunmaktadır ve kısa süre sonra B.Trakya’dan gelen haber, tüm Osmanlı’yı olduğu gibi Selanik’i de sevince boğacaktır. Zira Süleyman Askeri ve Eşref Kuşcubaşı denetimdeki kuvvetler harekata devam ederek, iki gün içinde Bulgar zulmü altında bulunan en önemli iki merkezi, Gümülcine ve İskeçe’yi kurtarmayı başarmıştır…Bu haber B.Trakya Müslümanları arasında *“çifte bayram– çifte düğün yapıyoruz“* şeklinde dillendirilir, hem Gümülcine hem İskeçe’nin aynı anda çetelerden temizlenmesi davullu-zurnalı kurtuluş kutlamaları eşliğinde kutlanır.



*TüRKİYE CUMHURİYETİ’NİN ROL MODELİ ; BATI TRAKYA TüRK CUMHURİYETİ*


Ancak Batılı devletlerin yoğun baskıları karşısında daha fazla dirayet gösteremeyen Osmanlı hükümeti, başta hedefledikleri gibi zaten Edirne'nin alınmış olduğunu öne sürerek, bu yüzden artık Batı Trakya'da bulunan kuvvetlerin geri dönmesini isteyecektir. Ancak Süleyman Askeri, Eşref Kuşcubaşı ve diğer subaylar, Batı Trakya Türklerini tekrar Bulgar zulmü altına bırakmak istememektedirler. İşte bu nedenle 31 Agustos 1913'te Osmanlı ile tüm ilişkilerini kopardıklarını açıklayarak *'Garbi Trakya Hükümet-i Muvakkatesi'*nin, yani Batı Trakya Geçici Hükümeti'nin kurulduğunu ilan ederler. Bakın Süleyman Askeri, Batı Trakya Hükümetinin kuruluş gerekçelerini nasıl anlatıyor ;


_“Bulgarların, Türklerimize karşı göstermekte oldukları şeniani mezalim dolayısiyle sabırlarımız tükenerek bıçakta ve kucakta bulunan masum halkı kurtarmak azmiyle Garbi Trakya’yı işgale mecbur kaldık. Fakat ahval’i hazıra-i siyasiyyemiz icabı hükümet-i Osmaniye bizim bu harekatımızı muvafık bulmayarak bizi men’e kalkıştı. Naçar harekete geçtik ve Gümülcine livası Türklerini tahlise geldik. Maalesef bu kerre de hükümetimizce avdetimiz katiyetle emir olunmaktadır. Başta Rus olmak üzere bazı taraftarı hükümetler bizim bu hareketimizi mütareke ahkamına uygun bulmamaktadırlar. Halbuki burada bıçak altında can vermiş ve vermekte olan Türklerimizin hayat ve ismetleri hiçbir taraftan taht-ı emniyet ve kefalete bağlanmış değildir. Buna fikir yoran da bulunmamaktadır. Bu sebepten ve bundan böyle biz emirlerimizi vicdan ve ilhamlarımızı akıl ve mantık ve besalet-i şahsiyyelerimizden almak ve ona göre harekete geçmek mecburiyetinde kalmış olduk. İşte bu günden itibaren muvakkat olarak teşkil eylediğimiz hükümet-i muvakkatemizi Garbi Trakya hükümet-i müstakilesi namına tahvil ile ilanı istiklal eylediğimizi bilcümle hükümetlere ve alem-i insaniyyete i’lan eylemekle fahr-u şeref duyduğumuz ilan olunur. Tevfik ulu Allah’ımızdandır.”_


_Garbi Trakya Müstakil Hükümeti_
_Milli Kuvvetler ve Umum üeteler Umum Erkan-ı Kumandanı Umum Müfettiş Harbiye Reisi_

*SüLEYMAN ASKERİ*



Hükümetin reisliğine _Müderris Salih Hoca_, ikinci reisliğine de üerkez Reşid Bey getirilir. Süleyman Askeri Bey ise* 'Erkan-i Harbiye Reisi'*, yani hükümetin* 'Genelkurmay Başkanı ve İcra Reisi'* olarak aslında tüm kuvvet ve yetkileri elinde bulundurmaktadır. Eşref Kuşcubaşı ve Süleyman Askeri Bey’ler hükümet ilanını İstanbul’a aşağıdaki şekilde duyuracaklardır..


*“Bab-ı Ali’ye, Başkumandanlığa ve Onuncu Kolordu kumandan-ı sabıkımız Hurşid Paşa hazretleriyle erkan-ı harb kaymakamı Enver Beyefendiye bir suret gönderilecektir.*

*Ma’lum olduğu vechile… Bizim bu ric’atımızı gören Bulgar çeteleri istedikleri yerlerden tekrar çıkarak ve harekata geçerek Garbi Trakya Türklerine taarruzlarını ve intikam alma hislerini teşdid eylediler,…Sabr ise bizde kalmadı, onların çeteleri gayr-ı mesul iseler biz de gayr-ı mesul sıfatını alabiliriz denildi. Tarafımdan en tanınmış çeteci arkadaşlarım tefrik olunarak “BİSMİLLAH” deyip Garbi Trakya’da zulüm yapmakta olan Bulgar çetelerinin merkezi bulunan Koşukavak’a kadar 95 kilometrelik bir akın yürüyüşüyle ansızın hücumumuzu yaptık. Belediye reisi Vasil ile 1200 kişiden mürekkeb kaymakam Domuzciyef çetesinden bin küsur çeteci köprü başına sıkıştırılarak cümlesi tepelendiler…. Kumandanları Domuzciyef ile bir doktorları ve altı kadar çete kumandanı ile seksenüç esir elimize geçtiler…Kırca Ali’de bulunan süvari alay kumandanı bunun intikamını almak için resmi askerleriyle harekete geçti. Bu alay da Allahın inayetiyle tar u mar edilerek askerlik ve medeniyet kanunlarına muhalif hareketde bulunan düşman süvari alay kumandanı da Divan-ı Harbimiz karariyle kurşuna dizildi….Maksadları, bir avuç kalan Türkleri de imha etmek ve Pomakları’ı [Boğmakları’ı] da “SİZ EVVELCE BULGAR HIRİSTİYAN İDİNİZ, YİNE ESKİ DİNİNİZE DüNMENİZ GEREK” diye Müderris Mustafa Efendi ve emsali Pomaklardan birkaçını parçalayarak ve diğer halkı tehdid ederek mezalime devamı arzu etmektelerken bu kerre hükümet-i metbuamızdan aldığımız kat’i emirle avdetimiz taleb olunmakda ise de elli bin ma’sum nüfusu bıçakda kucakda bırakarak kan içinde yüzen bu bedbaht millete karşı kancıkçasına sırt çevirerek avdetim kabil olamayacağından rabıta-i ma’neviyyemi arz ile beraber bu günden itibaren Garbi Trakya hükümet-i muvakkatesi altındaki çalışmamızı Hükümeti Müstakkliye tebdil ve i’lan ma’alesef rabıta-i maddiyemiz hükümet-i Osmaniyyemizden kesmiş olduğumuzu i’lana mecbur oluyoruz. Mestakarasu-dan Bahr-i Sefid sahilini ta’kiben Dede-ağaç’da içerde Enez hududuna ve diğer taraftan da Sofulu, Dimetoka civarından Ortaköy’ün köprüsüne ve Bulgar hududunun eski hududlarına ve oradan Kırca-Ali ile Aydoğmuş’dan eski hududları da ta’kiben Makas noğazı ve sabık hudud boyuncadır.*

_Bu günden itibaren bu hududlarımızdan içeri ve dışarı pasaportsuz girenler ve çıkanlar mesuldurler. Merkezimiz Gümülcine şehridir. Dedeağaç, İskeçe, Eğridere, Darıdere, Kırcaali, Koşukavak şehirleri ve diğer kaza ve nahiyeleri idare etmektedirler. Hükümetimiz tam teşkilatla kurulmuştur. şimdilik muvakkat bir zaman için, can, ırz ve mal üstündeki hadiseleri cihet-i askeriyyemiz muhakeme etmiş olacaktır. Bundan gayrı ahvaldeki vukuatı Garbi Trakya adliyesi rü’yet etmektedir. Bulgarlarla vaki’ muhasamatımızın, bizzat Garbi Trakya Hükümetiyle Bulgar Hükümeti arasında sulh takarrürüne değin devam edeceğini de i’lana mecburuz._

_Kuvvetlerimize iltihak ve hükümetimize iltica eden bazı efrad ve zabitanın iadeleri hükümet-i Osmaniyyece taleb edilmekde ise de hukuk-ı düvel kaidelerine istinaden arz olunur ki Garbi Trakya hükümetiyle Osmanlı devlet-i aliyyesinin yekdiğeriyle muahedelenmiş bu gibi iade-i mücrimin ve bahusus da siyasi mücrimler hakkında bir anlaşma bulunmadığından bu hususun da nazar-ı mütaleadan uzak bulundurulmaması istirham olunur._

_Garbi Trakya Hükümet-i Müstakillesi_
_Reis namına_

_EşREF_

_SüLEYMAN ASKERİ kayıt olunmuştur_




Ancak B.Trakya’da geçici hükümet kurulmasına rağmen baskılar azalmayınca, geçici hükümet 25 Eylül'de bu kez tam bağımsızlığını ilan eder ve böylece *'Garb-i Trakya Hükümet-i Müstakilesi, yani 'Batı Trakya Cumhuriyeti' kurulur.* Devletin bayrağı için üç renk seçilecektir.. Siyah, beyaz ve yeşil. Siyah – Balkanlardaki zulmü, Beyaz – özgürlüğü, yeşil ise İslam dinini temsil etmektedir. Ayrıca bayrağın üzerinde yer alan ay yıldız ise bölge halkının Türklüğünü temsil etmektedir. Gümülcine’nin başkent olduğu cumhuriyetin yüzölçümü 8578 km2 dir ve çoğunluğu piyade olmak üzere 29.170 mensubu olan bir ordusu bulunmaktadır. Yeni bayrak, Osmanlı’nın bayrağı ile yanyana her yere asılır ve B.Trakya hükümeti, B.Trakya ajansı isminde resmi bir ajans kurarak bölgenin bağımsızlığını tüm dünyaya duyurmaya çalışır. Ayrıca daha önce kullanılan Bulgar ve Yunan pulları kaldırılarak yerine Batı Trakya Hükümeti’nin pulları kullanılmaya başlanır.Yeni kurulan hükümetin yönetim biçimi ise Cumhuriyet olacaktır. O nedenle, Batı Trakya Türk Cumhuriyeti’nin temel esas ve prensipler zemininde, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin rol modeli olduğunu söylemek mümkündür. Gerçekte de, B.Trakya Türkleri konusundaki hassas bir tutuma sahip olan M.Kemal Paşa’nın Nutuk’unda da, bu kanıyı destekleyen pek çok ifade yer almaktadır.


Yeni kurulan hükümetin yöneticilerinden , bayrağından, ajansından ve ordusundan bahsettik. Ancak B.Trakya Cumhuriyeti’nin marşına henüz değinmedik. Marşı yazacak kişi Süleyman Askeri, bu anlamlı görevi ondan talep eden ise hükümet reisi Müderris Salih Hoca olacaktır. B.Trakyalı Müderris Salih Hoca bu talebini Bulgar zulmü ile zorla Hıristiyan yapılan 300.000 Müslüman’ı kurtaran kuvvetlerin başında bulunan Süleyman Askeri’ye şu sözlerle ifade etmiştir.


*Muhterem kumandan, Milletimiz var olduğu sürece ve Cumhuriyetimiz de baki kaldıkça; sizler bu necip Milletin nezih kalbinde ve hafızalarda daima minnet ve şükranla anılacaksınız. Nihayet sizlerin azimli gayretleri ve elbette ki yüce Allah’ın lütfüyle devletimiz teşekkül etti. Milli bayrağımızda layık olduğu yerler de zirvelerde dalgalanmaktadır. Bütün bu pek hoş gelişmelere rağmen; milletimiz ciddi bir fikri boşluk içersinde olduklarını açık açık ifade etmektedirler. Sizlerden devletimizin bekası adına istirham ediyorum. Cumhuriyetimizin bütün özelliklerini ve elbette geleceğimizi ifade eden milli marştan devlet marşından yoksunuz. Lütfen himmet buyurunuz ve bu fikri boşluğu izale ediniz.*


*Müderris Salih Hoca*


1913 senesinde henüz 29 yaşında olan Süleyman Askeri, B.Trakya Türk Cumhuriyeti’nin milli marşını yazması yönünde kendisine yapılan teklife aşağıdaki şekilde cevap verir.


_Maruf bir şair liyakatini haiz olmadığım halde; arzunuz vechiyle yazmaya gayret edeceğim. Bu mevzuda müsterih olabilirsiniz_

_Süleyman Askeri_



Bu görüşmeden kısa zaman sonra Süleyman Askeri sadece Batı Trakya Türklerine değil, işgal altındaki tüm uluslara şevk ve umut verecek sözlerini içeren şu marşı kaleme alacaktır.


_Ey Batı Trakyalı asil Türk çocuğu ne mutlu sana,_
_Sen hayat verdin kanınla milli kurtuluş savaşına._
_Yüce kahramanlığın nakşedildi cihanın her yanına,_
_Selam duruyor milletler senin şu milli bayrağına._
*Bastığın şu yerler senin şanlı şehitlerinle dolu.*
_Düşmanlar taciz edemez yüce kahramanların ruhunu._

*şanlı şehitlerin sarılmış kurtuluş bayrağına,*
*Bu ne ulvi şereftir gömülmek ecdad toprağına.*
*Yurtta hürriyetin, istiklalin rüzgarı esiyor,*
*Kahraman mücahitler şu pis esareti deviriyor.*
*Bu şanlı milli istiklal savaşından asla dönülmez!*
*Karşımıza çelik ordular da çıksa, bizi ürkütemez!*
*Biz, milli istiklal için Meriç’i, Karasu’yu aştık,*
*Bütün müstevlileri ezerek, yenerek hedefe ulaştık.*
*Balkanlarda şanlı bir cumhuriyet çığırını açtık,*
*İlk defa hürriyet meş’alesini biz yaktık.*
*Bu bayrak dalgalanacak, cumhuriyet yaşayacak!*
*Karşımızdaki düşmanlar bizden ürküp kaçacak!*
*Binlerce yıl hür yaşayan bir milletin torunlarıyız,*
*şu steplerin kurdu, arslanı, göklerin kartalıyız.*
*Mücahitlerin hamlesi her zaman fırtınalar andırır,*
*Savaşta heybetimizin dehşetinden düşmanlar bayılır.*
*Batı Trakya Cumhuriyeti yaşayacak,yaşayacak!*
*Terakkimizin karşısında milletler şaşıracak!*
*Ey şirin Batı Trakya!... İşte nihayet esaretten kurtuldun,*
*Ey düşmanlar!... Sanmayın savaşlardan bu millet yorgun.*
*Cumhuriyetin yüce bayrağı her an bu yurtta dalgalanacak,*
*Su bütün Batı Trakyalılar kıyamete kadar hür yaşayacak!*

*Süleyman Askeri*

*P.Kurmay Bnb.*
*Batı Trakya Türk Cumhuriyeti*
*Genelkurmay Başkanı*
*Dedeağaç, 3 Eylül 1913*



Süleyman Askeri, Batı Trakya milli marşının son kıtasını* “Bütün Batı Trakyalı’lar kıyamete kadar hür yaşayacak “* diyerek bitirmiştir. Oysa Bab-I Ali ve Bulgar yönetimi ile süren görüşmeler ve akabinde gelen İstanbul Antlaşması neticesinde, Batı Trakya Bulgaristan’a bırakılacak, büyük ümitler ile kurulan Batı Trakya Türk Cumhuriyeti de maalesef *sadece 58 günlük bir siyasi ömür ile* tarih sahnesinden çekilecektir.


_Türk evlerinin şevk ve ümitle binlercesini dikerek, resmi , hususi bütün yapılara dikilmiş olan bayrağın indirilmesi çok hazin oldu ... Ağlamayan yoktu ! ümit kısa sürmüştü…_

*Fuat Balkan*

*İlk Türk Komitacısı Fuat Balkan’ın Hatıraları*
*Arma Yayınları, İstanbul 1998*



Bölgenin Bulgarlara bırakılması Batı Trakya Türk Halkı üzerinde hayal kırıklığı yaratmıştır. Fuat Balkan’ın hatıralarında bahsettiği gibi, bu durum gerçekte de büyük bir üzüntüyü de beraberinde getirir. Olası silahlı direnişleri engellemek amacıyla Cemal Paşa bölgeye gider ve ardından Süleyman Askeri, Eşref Kuşcubaşı ve yanındakiler de B.Trakya’yı terke mecbur kalırlar. Bu hususta, Fuat Balkan’ın anlatımına tekrar dönmekte fayda var.


_“…Bunun üzerine İstanbul’da yapılan bir anlaşma (29 Eylül 1913)] ile Bulgarlar, Midye-Enez hattından vazgeçerek Dimetoka hattı dahil olduğu halde Edirne’yi bize bırakmağa mecbur oldular. Bu hudut elde edildikten sonra, hükümetimizin emriyle mücadeleye nihayet verildi. Bulgar askeri murahhası General Savof, Garbi Trakya’da din değiştirme meselesinden dolayı ayaklanmış olan Türkleri, silah kuvveti ile yatıştıramayacaklarını anlayarak hükümetimizden Cemal Bey’in (Paşa) arabuluculuğunu rica etti. Hükümetimiz de bütün meselenin Edirne’yi kurtarmak davası olduğunu göz önüne alarak Cemal Bey’i Türkler’i yatıştırma işine memur etti. Bunun üzerine Cemal Bey, evvela Gümülcine’ye sonra bütün askeri harekatın merkezi olan İskeçe’ye geldi. Orada artık dağılan “Geçici Garbi Trakya Hükümeti“ hizmetinde bulunmuş olan bütün zabit ve efradımıza Türkiye’ye dönmelerini emretti. “_

*Fuat Balkan*

*İlk Türk Komitacısı Fuat Balkan’ın Hatıraları*
*Arma Yayınları, İstanbul 1998*



*Peki Batı Trakya Türk Cumhuriyeti neden fesh edildi de, bizler üzerinde ilk Türk Cumhuriyet’ini kurduğumuz toprakları feda etmeye mecbur kaldık?* 

Bunun başlıca nedenlerinden birisi, yaklaşmakta olan 1.Dünya Savaşı öncesindeki durum da düşünüldüğünde, Bulgarlar ile sulh edilmediği takdirde, üarlık Rusya’sının olanca kuvveti ile Osmanlı’nın doğusunu işgale başlayacağı korkusudur. Diğer etkenlerden birisi Osmanlı hazinesinin çektiği büyük para sıkıntısı karşısında Maliye Nazırı Cavit Bey’in süregelen baskıları, başka bir nedeni de, bir kısım tarihçinin söylediği üzere, Enver Paşa’nın tüm bu gelişmeler esnasında apandisten hasta olması yüzünden hükümetin kararlarına yeterince mukavemet edememiş olmasıdır. Hulasa, Fedai Zabıtan ile başlayarak Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa’ya giden yolda, bizzat teşkilat tarafından kurdurulan Batı Trakya Türk Cumhuriyeti’nin fesh edilmesinin getirdiği üzüntü bir yana diğer koşullar düşünüldüğünde, bu kararın anlaşılır yanları olduğunu da söylemek mümkün olabilir. Bu arada Osmanlı için namus demek olan Edirne’nin geri alındığını ve teşkilatın tüm cephelerde olduğu gibi Balkan cephesini, ileriye dönük ilişkiler ağı ile güçlendirdiğini düşünmekte de fayda var..


Zira, yönetici kadro İstanbul’a geri döndüğü esnada, Enver Paşa imam, köylü veyahut iş adamı kılığındaki Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa ajanlarını bölgeye göndererek Batı Trakya’da Türk kimliğini ve varlığını korumaya çalışmıştır. Bu uygulamanın getirdiği faydaları görmek için, yaklaşmakta olan İstiklal Harbi üzerine biraz olsun düşünmek bile kafi. Ayrıca anlatımlarından sıkça faydalandığımız Fuat Balkan da, daha sonra Kavala’da bulunan Osmanlı konsolosluğunda katip olarak gizli görev alacaktır. Onun bu vazifesi esnasında, buradaki Türk cemaatini nasıl kuvvetlendirmiş olduğu bir yana, bakın kendisi kısa zaman sonra Süleyman Askeri Bey başkanlığında Cağaloğlu şeref Sokak 32 numaralı bir evde, yapılacak olan gizli teşkilat toplantılarından birini nasıl aktarıyor ;


_“Ben İskeçe’de, evvela Garbi Trakya Hükümetinden kalan ve Bulgarlar’dan saklanan silahları iyice muhafaza edip, bunlarla, Yunanistan içinde kendilerine güvenilip inanılabilecek Türkleri yavaş yavaş silahlandırmak, sonra Yunan hükümetine herhangi bir müdahale fırsatı vermemek için en küçük bir taşkınlık hareketinden de kaçınmak için son derece dikkatli bir çalışma havası içinde idim. Bu esnada, İttihat ve Terakki ileri gelenlerinden Talat, Enver, Cemal ve Bahattin şakir Beyler ve diğerlerinin de tensibi ile, İstanbul’da Süleyman Askeri Beyin başkanlığında kurulan “Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa” Cağaloğlu’nda şeref Sokağında 32 numaralı evi merkez edinerek, Makedonya’daki faaliyetine başlamıştı!_

*Fuat Balkan*

*İlk Türk Komitacısı Fuat Balkan’ın Hatıraları*
*Arma Yayınları, İstanbul 1998*




Süleyman Askeri, B.Trakya halkının gönlündeki yerini ilelebet koruyacaktır ve Gümülcine , İskeçe , bu yiğit Osmanlı subayını bugün hala özlemle anmaya devam etmektedir.


Süleyman Askeri’nin aziz hatırasına ithaf ederek, yazmaya başladığımız bu yazı, bizler için büyük bir sürprize de vesile oldu. Zira yazımıza tesadüf eden, Süleyman Askeri’nin torunu Kadir Hasgöçmen Beyefendi, bizler ile temas etti ve Süleyman Askeri’ye dair bazı belgeler vererek bizleri onurlandırmış oldu.


Bizler, Süleyman Askeri Bey’in ailesine ne olduğunun hikayesini de dinleme fırsatı elde ettik. Yazımızın son bölümünde, Süleyman Askeri Bey’in otuzbir senelik şerefli yaşam öyküsüne nokta koyduktan sonra, Kadir Hasgöçmen Beyefendi ile yaptığımız sohbeti de detaylı aktaracağız inşallah.



(Devam edecek….)

----------


## bozok

*Süleyman Askeri Bey ve ailesinin hikayesi-V*


*SüLEYMAN ASKERİ BEY’İN AİLESİNE NE OLDU ?*




*Makaleye geçmeden önce önemli bir not*: Süleyman Askeri Bey’in hayat öyküsünü kaleme alırken iki amacımız vardı. Bunlardan ilki, hatırası üzerine koyu bir sis perdesi çekilmiş bu yiğit Osmanlı subayının aziz ruhunu yad etmek, diğeri ise Süleyman Nazif’in tabiri ile* “Vatanı için vatanından başka her şeyi isteyerek ve gülerek feda etmiş “* olan Süleyman Askeri’nin hayat öyküsünden mümkün olduğunca çok insanı haberdar etmek idi.





Yazımızın 2. bölümünde son derece şaşırtıcı ve bizi çok mutlu eden bir sürpriz ile karşı karşıya kaldık. Zira, Süleyman Askeri Bey hakkındaki yazılarımıza tesadüf eden *Kadri Hasgöçmen* Beyefendi bizimle irtibat kurdu.


Kadri Hasgöçmen Beyefendi, Süleyman Askeri’nin torunudur. Ve Kendisi Selanik Türkleri Derneği İzmir şubesinin kurucularından olup, İzmir Buca semtinde yaşamaktadır. Bizler, kendisinden Süleyman Askeri Bey’in ailesinin hikayesini dinleme fırsatını da elde ettik .


O halde buyurun, ailenin trajik hikayesini ve Süleyman Askeri’nin yetim kalan kız evladına, kimin sahip çıktığını öğrenmeye..



*KUşCUBAşI EşREF , SüLEYMAN ASKERİ’NİN YETİM EVLADINA SAHİP üIKIYOR…*


Süleyman Askeri Bey henüz Manastır’da iken, Filibe eşrafından Fadime Hanım ile evlenir ve daha sonra Bağdat’a gitmek için Manastır’dan ayrılırken ailesini de Selanik’e gönderir.

Bu evlilikten iki kız evladı olur.

1910 doğumlu kızının ismi; Fatma’dır.

Süleyman Askeri, Fatma’dan daha küçük olan ancak doğum tarihini tam olarak bilemediğimiz diğer kızının ismini ise Dilek koyar.

Ve aile, Süleyman Askeri‘nin cepheden cepheye sürüklenen mücadele hayatı boyunca Selanik’te yaşamını sürdürmeye devam eder.

Ta ki…

*Ta ki, Süleyman Askeri şehit olana kadar …*

Büyük kumandanın Irak cephesinde şehit olduğu haberi, ailenin yaşayacak olduğu büyük trajedinin de başlangıcı olacaktır.

üünkü bir süre sonra hem eşi Fadime Hanımefendi’den hem de küçük kızı Dilek’ten haber alınamaz olur.

Zira, muhtemelen kendi imkanları ile Selanik’ten ayrılmaya çalıştıkları sırada, Süleyman Askeri’nin küçük kızı Dilek [ o zamanlarda 5-6 yaşındadır ] kaybolacaktır.

Aile bugün hala kayıp büyükannelerinden Allah’ın mucizesi kabilinden bir haber alabilme umudunu koruyor.. Bir işaret bir iz…

Küçük kızını kaybeden Fadime Hanımefendi, bunun ardından vefat eder .
Ve Süleyman Askeri’nin diğer kızına sahip çıkan kişi, bir başka genç Osmanlı subayı olacaktır.

Bu kişi; *Kuşcubaşı* Eşref Bey’dir.

Kuşcubaşı *Eşref Bey bizzat Selanik’e gelerek, o tarihte 7 yaşında olan küçük Fatma’ya sahip çıkar*.

Fatma, şehit babasının mücadele arkadaşı Kuşcubaşı Eşref’in gözetimde İzmir’e getirilerek emin ellere teslim edilir ve evlilik çağına geldiğinde İsmail Beyefendi ile evlenerek, vefatına kadar yaşamını İzmir’de sürdürür.


Süleyman Askeri’nin kızı Fatma Hanım, Kadri Hasgöçmen Beyefendi’nin büyükannesidir.


Ve Kadri Hasgöçmen Beyefendi, dedesi Süleyman Askeri’nin Irak’taki kabrinin Türkiye’de olması gerektiğini söylüyor..


*Evet bizce de, Süleyman Askeri’nin kabrinin vatan toprağında olması gerekir .*


Bu nedenle, Kadri Hasgöçmen Beyefendi, Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül’e bir mektup yazdı ve aps ile gönderilmiş olan bu mektup 27-11-2007 tarihinde üankaya Köşkü’ne iletildi ...


Ne demeli ki; Tarih kitaplarında kendisine iki satır da olsa yer bulamamış olan Süleyman Askeri ‘nin, sonsuz uykusunu vatan toprağında sürdürmesi için ne gerekiyorsa yapmak boynumuzun borcudur.


 

Süleyman Askeri'nin Evlilik belgesi


 
Fatma Hanım’ın Süleyman Askeri’nin kızı olduğuna dair belge



*SüLEYMAN ASKERİ BEY – 5.BüLüM (SON)*


_“Sana dar gelmeyecek makberi kimler kazsın_
_Gömelim gel seni tarihe ” desem; Sığmazsın…”_

_M.Akif_



Kimi insanlar vardır; şair olmasalar da şiiri mesken tutmuşlardır. BatıTrakya Cumhuriyeti’nin milli marşını yazması teklif edildiğinde, tıpkı Süleyman Askeri gibi söze *“maruf bir şair liyakatine haiz olmadığım halde..”* diye mahcupça başlayacak olsalar da; Bilirsiniz ki, aslında gördüğünüz hayat kozasını şiirle örmüş bir kelebektir. Ve o kısacık ömürleri, hayat içinde bir mısradan ötekine yetişmeye çalışmakla geçer. Sürekli umut ve keder içinde... Herkesin* “artık yeter “* dediği anlarda* “ yeni baştan “* diyerek… İşte bu nedenle, onlar için geri adım atacak ve olan bitene seyirci kalacak bir zemin olmadığından, intihar gibi de bir yaşam sürerler… Geri adım atmazlar çünkü salt duygu olarak yaşarlar . Geri adım atmazlar çünkü tüm şahsi menfaatlerin yerine görev bilincini , Allah ve vatan sevgisini koymuşlardır. Zira, tavizsiz ruhları ancak bu şekilde varolabilir .


Süleyman Askeri, bu dünyayı güzelleştirmeye gelmiştir. Ve bilirsiniz ki; İnsan bir kere şiiri mesken tutmaya, şaire öykünmeye görsün, artık tüm mısralar bir öncekinin devamına tekabül edecektir. şiirde durmak mısradan aşağı tepetaklak gelmek demektir, şair daima bir sonraki mısranın peşi sıra sürüklenir durur. Velhasıl o vakitler Osmanlı’da da hayat, tüm mısraların zapt edildiği bir şiirse , şundan da emin olmalıyız ki; Süleyman Askeri de tıpkı şair gibi ancak durursa veyahut geri adım atacak olursa gerçekten ölmüş olacaktı ...


_Hiç durmadan, hayat öğütür devreden bu çark,_
_ülmek sırayladır, sıralanmakta varsa fark!_

_Yahya Kemal_



Süleyman Askeri’yi 1913 senesinin 29 Ekim gününde bırakmıştık. 29 Ekim 1913, Askeri’nin* “ Ey şirin BatıTrakya “* diye seslendiği, B.Trakya Türk Cumhuriyeti’nin yıkılış tarihidir. Ve tarihin ne garip bir tecellisi ki, ilk Türk cumhuriyetinin yıkılış tarihi olan bu 29 Ekim, 10 sene sonrasında bu kez Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin kuruluş günü olacaktır.


Süleyman Askeri, B.Trakya Türk Cumhuriyeti’nin yıkılmasından sonra yanındakiler ile beraber İstanbul’a döner. Ve Ekim 1913 itibari ile Dahiliye Nezareti Muhacirin Müdürlüğü ile vazifelendirilir. Kıdemli yüzbaşı rütbesi ile tüm B.Trakya ve Makedonyayı denetimi altında tutmaktadır. İstanbul’a döndükten bir süre sonra, bu vazife ile tekrar B.Trakya’ya gidecektir. Bu kez, bölgeye gitmesinin amaçlarından birisi, Enver Paşa tarafından planlanmış olan iskan planının uygulanışını koordine etmek olacaktır. İskan planının amacı, B.Trakya ve Makedonya’da kalmış olan Türklerin, Osmanlı hakimiyetinde olan Doğu Trakya’ya veyahut Anadolu’ya sevkini sağlamaktır. Süleyman Askeri’nin diğer amacı ise, yeni bir savaş çıkması halinde Sırplara ve Yunanlılara karşı kullanılacak gizli kuvvetlerin oluşturma görevidir. Bu amaçla Sofya’da bulunduğu sırada da, Bulgar-Makedon Komitesi’nden Dr. Nikolof ve Pavli Satef ile görüşerek Sırplar’a ve Yunanlılar’a karşı ortak mücadele biçimleri belirlenmesinde öncü rol üstlenir.

Hatıralarında sıkça faydalandığımız* Fuat Balkan* da, Süleyman Askeri Bey’in artık Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa’nın başında olduğu dönemde, bölgedeki Türkler arasında gizli olarak teşkilat faaliyeti yürütmeye devam eder. Ve bu esnada, bölgedeki Türk cemaatinin kuvvetlenmesinde çok önemli katkıları olur. Süleyman Askeri Bey’in tohumlarını attığı bu planın meyvesi, onun ileri görüşlülüğünün gerçekte de ispatı olacaktır. Zira Kavala ve Drama bölgesindeki 4.Yunan kolordusu, kuvvetlenen Türk cemaati ve Süleyman Askeri’nin direktifinde hareket eden Fuat Balkan ve arkadaşlarının kurduğu milis taburları karşısında hiç karşı koymadan silahlarını teslim etmek zorunda kalacaktır. 

*Bakınız Süleyman Askeri’nin emri altında görev yapan Fuat Balkan, o günleri nasıl anlatıyor;*

*“Ben İskeçe’de, evvela Garbi Trakya hükümetinden kalan ve Bulgarlar’dan saklanan silahları iyice muhafaza edip, bunlarla, Yunanistan içinde kendilerine güvenilip inanılabilecek Türkleri yavaş yavaş silahlandırmak, sonra Yunan hükümetine herhangi bir müdahale fırsatı vermemek için en küçük bir taşkınlık hareketinden de kaçınmak için son derece dikkatli bir çalışma havası içinde idim…”*

*Fuat Balkan*


Süleyman Askeri, *Basra Valisi ve Irak Cephesi Kumandanı olana kadar*, Dahiliye Nezareti Muhacirin Müdürlüğü görevi yürütür. *Süleyman Nazif ‘*in* “ vatanı için vatanından başka her şeyi gülerek feda etmiş olan bir Osmanlı ”* olarak tarif ettiği büyük kumandan için sonun başlangıcı ise İngilizlerin Basra’yı işgal ettiği 22 Kasım 1914 tarihinde başlayacaktır.

Basra’nın işgali, İstanbul’da deprem etkisi yaratır. Ve bölgedeki Osmanlı askerlerinin sayısının düşman kuvvetlerine oranla çok az olması, Osmanlı’yı alarma geçirir. Aslına bakarsanız, gün yine tıpkı Trablusgarp’ta ve B.Trakya’da olduğu gibi yerel kuvvetlerin de desteğini arkasına alarak pervasızca düşmanın üzerine yürüyecek Osmanlı subaylarının günüdür.

Bunun üzerine Enver Paşa, Trablusgarp ve B.Trakya’da örgütçülüğünü ispat eden Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa kurucularından Süleyman Askeri Bey’i hemen göreve çağırır.* 20 Aralık 1914’te Basra valiliği ve Irak cephesi kumandanlığına atanan Süleyman Askeri*, B.Trakya’da kendisiyle beraber savaşmış olan genç subaylardan oluşan bir birliğin yanı sıra, gönüllülerden topladığı ve Osman Bey’e ithafen* “ Osmancık taburu “* ismini verdikleri yerel kuvvetlerle, *12 Nisan 1915’te İngilizlere karşı* harekata geçer.


*Bakın bölgedeki Alman kuvvetlerin komutanlarından Hans Lührs , Süleyman Askeri’den nasıl bahsediyor.*


*“Bu sırada bölgedeki Türk birliklerinin başkumandanı olarak sahneye Süleyman Askeri Bey çıktı. Olağanüstü gözüpek, atılgan ve son derece sert bir askerdi. Bir çok cephede bulunmuş, Trablusgarp’ta Enver Paşa’nın yanında şiddetli çatışmalar içinde yer almış ve kanlı Balkan savaşları boyunca cesaretini gözler önüne sermişti.”*

*Hans Lührs*


Süleyman Askeri’nin komutasındaki kuvvetlerin ilk yapacağı, İran Ehvaz kasabasına yönelerek, İngiliz’ler için büyük önemi olan petrol boru hattını tahrip etmek olacaktır._ Ancak Basra’nın geri alınması pahasına hiç sakınmadan canını ortaya koyan Süleyman Askeri, maalesef 20 Ocak 1915 tarihinde, Dicle kıyısında keşif yapan İngiliz birlikleriyle karşı karşıya kalır ve çıkan çatışma esnasında iki bacağından birden yaralanır._ Genç Osmanlı subayının bundan sonra gösterdiği mukavemet ve cephe gerisinde dinlenmesi gerektiğine dair yapılan tüm telkinlere rağmen bir an olsun birliklerin başından ayrılmayacak olması ise, herkesi hayrete düşürecektir. Hans Lührs, seneler sonra kaleme aldığı hatıralarında, bu durum karşısında duydukları hayret ve hayranlıktan şöyle bahseder;


*“Süleyman askeri, yarası sebebiyle çektiği büyük acıya rağmen, özel olarak hazırlanmış bir sedye ile birliğe eşlik ediyordu. Doğrusu, bu olağanüstü Türk kumandanın gayreti karşısında hayretler içerisinde idik. O, 160 km lik bir mesafeyi, kanlar içerisinde sedye üzerinde, yer yer düşmana çok yakın mesafeden yol alarak bu şekilde kat etti . Daha sonra da, yine sedye üzerinde üç gün boyunca bir an olsun yorulmadan mücadeleyi yönetti. Aldığımız haberlere göre Süleyman Askeri, bulunduğu yerden olağanüstü bir gayretle muharebe alanını ve şatt-ül Arap’a yönelen akınları kontrol ediyordu. Düşman Basra civarında sol kanatta mevzilenmiş halde idi. Türkler; bir askeri harekat içinde düşünülebilecek en üst düzeyde bir cesaret ile donanmışlardı ve Süleyman Askeri Bey’in sedye üzerinde ettiği seyahat boyunca açlık ve susuzluğa rağmen, içlerinde en ufak bir şikayeti olan yoktu. üöl yolu üzerinde gerçekleştirebilecek ikmal için yeterli düzeyde yük hayvanına sahip de değillerdi. İhtiyaç duyulan her şey; Cephane, malzeme ve gıda stoku, askerler ya da yük hayvanları için gereken su ..Tüm bunların taşınması gerekiyordu. Ve hücum eğer üç gün içerisinde başarıya ulaşmaz da Basra Türkler tarafından en azından harici olarak kuşatılmazsa, bu durum büyük bir mağlubiyetin ardından gelecek trajedinin başlangıcı olacaktı. Ancak Süleyman Askeri, büyük bir harekata cesaret etmişti ve bu Türk subay adeta herkese meydan okuyordu.”*

*Hans Lührs*




Süleyman Askeri, iki bacağından yaralı olmasına rağmen, sedye üzerinde *9000 kişilik bir kuvvetin başında* Basra’ya doğru ilerlemeye başlar. Gerçekte de Hans Lührs ‘ün hatıralarında kaleme aldığı gibi, Basra en azından harici olarak kuşatılmaz ve İngiliz kuvvetlerinin mümkün olduğunca çok kayıp verip geri çekilmesi sağlanmaz ise, telafisi olmayacak olan büyük bir mağlubiyet gerçekleşmiş olacaktır.


_” Bazen tek bir adam koca bir orduya ruh olmak itibariyle başlı başına bir ordu olabilir. Bu nadir fakat vakidir. İşte Süleyman Askeri Bey o nadir olan vakalardan birini gerçekleştirdi. İngilizleri Korina kasabası önünde aylarca tutan kuvvet, Süleyman Askeri Bey'in şahsı pervasızlığı ve yine kendisinin seçmiş olduğu bir avuç kahramandı. Süleyman Askeri, Korina önünde ve gayet vahim surette iki bacağından yaralandı.. Fakat kahraman komutanlara yakışacak bir metanetle ta Basraya kadar gitti ve şehrin 15 kilometre yakınındaki şuayyibe mevkii müstahkemine taarruz ettti. Süleyman Askeri beyce maksat hasıl olmuş, durdurulamayacağı ve yenilemeyeceği zan olunan düşmanın tevkifi, tehdit ve hatta mağlup olabileceği imkanı fiilen gösterilmiş idi. Süleyman Askeri vatanı için vatanından başka herşeyini isteyerek ve gülerek feda etmiş bir Osmanlı idi"._

*Süleyman Nazif*




Süleyman Askeri emrindeki kuvvetler ile durmaksızın ilerlemeye devam eder. Beklenen karşılaşma,* 12 Nisan 1915’de şuaybe civarındaki Bercisiyye ormanı etrafında* olacaktır.. üatışma başlar. Süleyman Askeri, savaşı sedye üzerinde yönetmektedir. Ancak İngilizlerin takviye kuvvetler çıkarması sonucu Türk birliği maalesef *mevcudunun yarısını* şehit vermek zorunda kalacaktır.


*Otuz bir senelik kısa ömründe bir an olsun onurundan taviz vermemiş olan Süleyman Askeri bu kayıptan kendini sorumlu tutar ve İngilizlere sedye üzerinde esir düşeceğini anladığı an, onun için yapacak tek şey kalmıştır.* *Süleyman Askeri, teslim olmaktansa silahında kalan mermiyi başına sıkarak intihar eder.*


*Arabistanlı Lawrence,* Süleyman Askeri’nin intihar haberini aldığında, şerif Hüseyin ile beraber başlatacakları isyanı görüşmektedir . Ve seneler sonra -*Hikmetin Yedi Sütunu*- adlı kitabında şu satırları kaleme alır..


_“Osmanlı Türkleri içinde devletlerinin hayat ve varlığının kritik bir safhaya girdiğini hissedenler yok değildi. Ben çölde görev yaptığım sırada ve hiç ümit edilmeyen yer ve şartlarda bunlara rastladım. Onlar, devletlerinin mevcudiyetini devam ettirebilmek için fevkalade fedakarlıklara ihtiyaç olduğunu hissetmenin bilinciyle her şeyi yapmışlardır. İmparatorluğu oluşturan unsurlar ise her ne pahasına olursa olsun ayrılık davasındaydılar... İntihar ettiği haberi bize geldiği zaman Mekke’de şerif Hüseyin’in sarayındaydım._


_Hüseyin Paşa, bana “Bunlar böyle ölmesini de bilirler” dedi.”_

*Arabistanlı Lawrence*




Kimi insanlar vardır, şair olmasalar da şiiri mesken tutmuşlardır, demiştik. Bunların kısacık ömürleri, bir mısradan ötekine yetişmeye ve zapt edilmiş bir şiiri tekrar okunur kılmaya çalışmaya geçmiştir.


Oysa bugün, yattığı sonsuz uykuda ona evsahipliği yapan topraklar, hala işgal altında ...


Ruhun şad olsun Trablusgarp’ın, B.Trakya’nın, Irak’ın yiğit kumandanı

Affet bizi !




*Kaynaklar ;*

• Yalçın Soner, Teşkilatın İki Silahşörü, Doğan Kitap, İst. 2001
• Dr. Tahir Tamer Kumkale, Batı Trakya, ünce VATAN 17–20 MAYIS 2003
• Bıyıklıoğlu Tevfik, Trakya’da Milli Mücadele, Cilt I, II. Baskı, TTK Yay., Ank.1987
• Hans Lührs – Gegenspieler des Obersten Lawrence – Otto Schegel Gmhb 1936
• Makedonya Türkleri resmi sitesi www.makturk.com
• Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa – Philipp Stoddard
• Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa ve B.Trakya Türk Cumhuriyeti’nin teşekkül sebepleri – Ahmet Aydınlı
• Gündağ Nevzat, Garbi Trakya Hükümet-i Müstakilesi, Kültür ve Turizm Bak. Yay. Ank.1987

----------


## bozok

*Osmanlı, Rumeli’yi cephede değil masa başında kaybetti*



*Soner YALüIN*
*Hürriyet Gzt.*
*28 Ekim 2007* 




Türkiye sınır ötesi operasyonu tartışıyor. Bazı çevreler *"ABD’yi, AB’yi karşımıza almayalım; sorunu masada çözmeye çalışalım"* diyor. Tarih tekerrür mü ediyor? üünkü benzer olayları Osmanlı Devleti de yaşadı. 


Bulgar, Yunan, Sırp çetelerine karşı Avcı Taburları’yla başarılı bir mücadele veren Osmanlı, Avrupa ülkelerini karşısına almamak için Balkan topraklarını birer birer masada kaybetti.

*NE* bu sayfada ne de kitaplarımda* yorum analiz yapmamaya* gayret ederim. Olguların-haberlerin ve tarihsel olayların daha öğretici olduğunu düşünürüm. Ama bazen...

Bazen insan soğukkanlılığını kaybediyor. Bazı köşe yazarlarının bu toprakların tarihini, kalemi ellerine aldıkları dönemle başlatmaları artık dayanılmaz boyuta geldi. Neredeyse herkes Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ne *"akıl"* veriyor: 

*"Barzani güçleri artık düzenli orduya geçti, aman dikkat!"*

*"Kuzey Irak’a girdiğimizde ABD ordusu karşımıza çıkarsa ne yapacağımızı hesap etmeliyiz!"* 

*"Askeri operasyondan önce meseleyi masada çözmeye çalışmalıyız!"* 


*’VMRO’ ADINI DUYDUNUZ MU*

Bütün mesele tarihi gerçeklerin pek bilinmemesinden kaynaklanıyor aslında. Bilmiyorlar; Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri tarihinin, terör örgütlerine karşı verilen mücadeleyle eşzamanlı olduğunu. Bu arkadaşlar *Abdullah ücalan* adını biliyor. Peki:

Yunanlı *Emanuil Ksantos, Nikolaos Sfukos, Anastasyas üakalof* adını duydular mı?

Bulgar *Boris Sarafov, Saissij Hilandersky, Sofronij Vraçansky* ya da Sırp *Miloş Obradoviş* ve *Damien Gruev* ismini hiç işittiler mi?

Balkanlar’ın en etkili terör örgütleri VMRO ve IMRO’dan haberdarlar mı?

Balkanlar’da fitili ateşleyen *Konstantin Fotinov’*un hem de İzmir’de çıkardığı *"Lyubaslovie"* adlı yayın organını biliyorlar mı?

Yunanistan, Sırbistan, Bulgaristan, Karadağ, Makedonya, Arnavutluk, Bosna-Hersek ve Romanya’nın (Eflak-Boğdan) nasıl kaybedildiği hakkında bilgi sahibi midirler? Sanmam. Peki:

Unutun yukarıdaki isimleri, çeteleri, yayın organlarını; bugün bazılarının AB üyesi olduğu bu ülkelerin Osmanlı’dan nasıl koptuğunu kısaca anlatmak istiyorum. Bugüne benzerliklerini siz bulun lütfen!


*OYUN HEP AYNI*

Taktik hep aynıydı:

ünce çeteler kurup isyan başlattılar. Mehmetçik çetelere dünyayı dar edince, *"Aman koşun yardım edin, barbar Türkler katliam yapıyor"* diye Avrupa’yı ayağa kaldırdılar.

üyle ya bu insan hakları meselesiydi ve Avrupa bu konuda çok *"duyarlıydı".* Hemen olaya el koydular. Arka bahçelerini kaybetmek istemiyorlardı. Tabii *"el koyma"* diplomatik yollardan oluyordu!

Masalar kuruluyor ve diplomatik görüşmeler başlıyordu. İşte mihenk noktası bu masaydı.

Osmanlı masaya oturunca çaresiz kalıveriyordu. Nasıl olmasın, borç batağındaydı. Masada ne kadar kararlı gözükse de isteklerini pek yaptıramıyordu.


*TüRK SOYKIRIMI*

Osmanlı Devleti masadan hep reform yapma sözüyle kalkıyordu. Devamlı da reformlar yaptı; Balkan tebaasına her türlü hürriyeti verdi.

Yetmedi.

Ardından özerk prenslikler, imtiyazlı bölge statüleri tanıdı. Yetmedi. Onlar hep daha çok istediler. Bağımsız devlet oldular; yine yetmedi. Bu kez daha çok toprak istediler. Bazen kendilerine güvenip Osmanlı’ya savaş açtılar. 

Osmanlı işte o zaman rahatlıyordu; masadan kurtulmuştu. Yunan ordusunu da, Sırp ordusunu da cephede perişan etti. Ama sonuç alabildi mi? Hayır. Her seferinde düvel-i muazzama olaya *"el koydu".*

Osmanlı yine masaya oturtuldu. Ve o diplomasi masasında sürekli kaybetti. Osmanlı kaybettikçe çeteler azgınlaştı. Oyun tekrar tekrar sahneye kondu.

Mehmetçik yine çeteleri dağıttı; çetelerin Avrupa’daki uzantıları, *"Aman yetişin barbar Türkler Hıristiyanları kesiyor"* diye ortalığı ayağa kaldırdı.

İnanması zor ama bu oyun her seferinde etkili oldu. Osmanlı şaşkındı. Haklıydı. Ama anlatamıyordu. Sonuçta Balkanlar’ın güvenlik meselesini bile Avrupalılara bıraktı! Sorun çözüldü mü? Hayır.

Bu kez meselenin parlamentoda çözüleceği söylendi. Osmanlı, *Yane Sandanski’*den *İsa Bolatin’*e kadar çete liderlerini Osmanlı Meclis-i Mebusan’a taşıdı. Olmadı.

Ne yapsa ne etse yaranamadı Osmanlı.

Aslında bilmediği/görmediği bir gerçek vardı; mesele başkaydı. Mesele, Türklerin Avrupa’dan çıkarılmasıydı. üyle olmasa, Balkanlar’da 4.5 milyon Türk öldürülürken insan hakları savunucusu Avrupalıların sesi çıkmaz mıydı? 

Oysa uygar Batı kılını bile kıpırdatmadı. 

Dün böyleydi; bugün farklı mı? Batı’nın elinde dün olduğu gibi bugün de kendi çizdiği bir harita var ve onu gerçekleştirmek için uğraşıyor. 

Demokrasi, özgürlük, insan hakları Batı için aslında sadece laf-ü güzaftır.

*Biz bu filmi gördük.*


*BAğIMSIZ BATI TRAKYA CUMHURİYETİ*

*BALKAN* Savaşları’nda Osmanlı’nın bozguna uğraması, ülke içindeki dengeleri de değiştirdi. İttihatçılar darbe yaparak iktidarı aldı. Ve kısa zamanda darmadağın olan orduyu savaşacak hale getirdi.

Osmanlı Ordusu 30 Haziran 1913’te Batı Trakya’ya doğru harekete geçti. Keşan, İpsala, Uzunköprü ve Edirne bir hafta içinde geri alındı. Ama ne yazık ki ordu hemen durduruldu. Cephede değil masada durduruldu.

Düvel-i muazzama elçileri Sadrazam *Said Halim Paşa’*ya koşmuşlar; Osmanlı’nın Londra Antlaşması’nın tek taraflı bozduğunu ve hemen *"işgal"* ettiği topraklardan çıkmasını söyleyerek, sözlü nota vermişlerdi.

Müzakereler sürerken *Enver Paşa,* 16 subay ve 100 Mehmetçik’ten oluşan müfrezeyi Bulgar zulmü altındaki Batı Trakya içlerine gönderdi. *Kuşçubaşı Eşref* komutasındaki müfreze, Edirne’den yola çıkıp Ortaköy’e geldiğinde, 1200 kişilik Bulgar çetesi tarafından vahşice katledilen 400 Türk köylüsünün cesediyle karşılaştı.

Bir gün sonra katliamcı Bulgar çetesi bulundu; darmadağın edildi; 5’i subay 95 kişi esir alındı. 1200 silaha el konuldu. Türk müfrezesi önüne ne gelirse ezip geçti; şiddetli çatışmalardan sonra Mestanlı ve Kırcaali ele geçirildi. Yedi düvelin baskısından bunalan İstanbul Hükümeti, Bulgar cephesindeki *Enver Paşa’*ya birliklerin çekilmesi emrini verdi.

*Enver Paşa* emri dinlemedi. *Kuşçubaşı Eşref’*in yanına *Süleyman Askeri Bey* komutasında bir birlik daha gönderdi. *Kuşçubaşı Eşref* ve *Süleyman Askeri* güçlerini birleştirip Gümülcine ile İskeçe’yi aldılar. Meriç boyunu Bulgarlardan tamamen temizlediler.

İki Türk birliği destan yazıyordu. Düvel-i muazzama ise yıkıyordu ortalığı. Sonunda *Enver Paşa* da, *Kuşçubaşı Eşref* ve *Süleyman Askeri’*ye *"durun"* demek zorunda bırakıldı.

Durmak yeterli değildi; Avrupalılar Türklerin *"işgal"* ettiği yerleri hemen boşaltılmasını istiyordu. İşte burada devreye Türk’ün zekÃ¡sı girdi. Batı Trakya’yı ele geçiren *Kuşçubaşı Eşref* ve *Süleyman Askeri Bey* dünyaya bir açıklama yaptılar: *"Bizim Osmanlı ile hiçbir ilgimiz yoktur!"*

Ve ardından *"Garbi Trakya Müstakil Hükümeti"*nin kurulduğunu duyurdular.


*İLK TüRK CUMHURİYETİ*

12 Eylül 1913 tarihinde kurulan bağımsız Türk devletinin yönetim şekli neydi biliyor musunuz; Cumhuriyet!

Devlet Başkanı *Süleyman Askeri Bey’*di. Genelkurmay Başkanı ise *Kuşçubaşı Eşref.* Yeni Türk devletinin başşehri Gümülcine’ydi. Bayrağı; ay yıldızlı, yeşil-beyaz-siyah renklerden oluşuyordu. Sözlerini bizzat *Süleyman Askeri’*nin yazdığı milli marşları bile vardı.

Posta teşkilatı kurup pul bastırdılar. Pasaport sistemi oluşturdular. üyle herkes elini koluna sallaya sallaya gelemeyecekti yani!

Dünyayla haberleşmek için Batı Trakya Haber Ajansı’nı kurdular. *"üzgür"* adı verilen resmi gazete ile *"Independant"* adlı Türkçe-Fransızca gazete çıkarmaya başladılar. 

Kısa zamanda 30 bin kişilik ordu oluşturdular. Amaç asker sayısını kısa zamanda 60 bine çıkarmaktı. üte yandan:

Başta Rusya olmak üzere düvel-i muazzama, eğer bağımsız Türk devleti kendini lağvetmezse Osmanlı’nın doğusunda bağımsız Ermenistan kurdurulacağı tehdidini savurmaya başladı. (Ne rastlantı (!) değil mi, bugün de ellerinde yine Ermeni tasarısı var.)

Sonuçta, Osmanlı Hükümeti zorla masaya oturtuldu ve İstanbul Antlaşması, *"Garbi Trakya Müstakil Hükümeti"*nin sonu oldu.

Yeni cumhuriyetin ömrü ancak 55 gün sürebildi. Osmanlı yine diplomasi masasında kaybetmişti. Ayrılık günü, Batı Trakya’da kalanlar da gidenler de gözyaşlarına boğuldu. Son kez hükümet konağı önünde toplu bir fotoğraf çektirildi.

Bugün bazılarımız ne diyor; *"Aman masaya oturalım!"* 

İbret alınsaydı tarih hiç tekerrür eder miydi?..


*Mehmetçik 150 yıldır gerilla savaşı yapıyor*
 
*BUGüN* teröristlere karşı mücadele veren üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı’na bağlı özel harpçileri biliyorsunuzdur.

Peki, Avcı Taburları adını duydunuz mu? üoğumuz bilmez.

Türk Ordusu’nun 25 yıldır gayri nizami harp yaptığı yazılıyor/söyleniyor. Oysa Mehmetçik bu savaşı 150 yıldır yapıyor.

Bu savaşı başlatan Avcı Taburları’dır.

Ondan doğan örgütün adı Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa’dır. Bu teşkilatın mirasını devralan ise özel harpçilerdir.

Osmanlı’nın ilk özel harp teşkilatı olarak Avcı Taburları’nı gösterebiliriz. üetelere karşı düzenli orduyla karşılık veremeyeceğini anlayan Osmanlı bu nedenle, tıpkı çeteler gibi dağlarda yaşayan Avcı Taburları’nı organize etti.

Avcı Taburları, Rumeli’deki 3’üncü Ordu Komutanlığı’na bağlı kurulmuştu. Bunlar sorumlu oldukları bölgede devamlı hareket halindeydiler. üeteler hangi yöntemleri kullanıyorsa onlar da aynısını yapıyorlardı. Bu gerilla taburunda genellikle Harp Okulu’ndan mezun olmuş mektepli subaylar görev yapıyordu. Bunun ayrıca özel bir nedeni vardı:

*II.* *Abdülhamid,* mektepli subayların İstanbul’da görev yapmasını istemiyordu. *"Darbe yaparlar"* diye çekiniyordu. Bu nedenle İstanbul’daki Hassa Ordusu’nda (1. Ordu) sadece, Padişah’a bağlı kapıkulu zihniyetindeki eğitimsiz alaylı askerleri tutuyordu.

Avcı Taburları komutanları arasında kimler yoktu ki: *Enver, Cemal, Yakup Cemil, Eyüp Sabri, Resneli Niyazi, Cafer Tayyar, Yenibahçeli şükrü, Mülazım Atıf, Süleyman Askeri, Kuşçubaşı Eşref, Filibeli Halim, Kazım üzalp, Kazım Karabekir* ve daha niceleri...

Bu subayların çetelerle mücadelesi pek kolay olmadı. Harp Okulu’nda cephe savaşlarını öğrenmişlerdi; silahları kara tahtaya çizerek! üünkü okulda silahların bulunması, ateş edilmesi Sultan’ın emriyle yasaktı! Bu şartlar altında mezun olan subaylar kendilerini Balkanlar’ın o zor coğrafi şartlarında ateş çemberi içinde buldular. Yine de hiç yılmadılar.

Giritli *Kaptan Skalidis,* Bulgar *Petso,* Rum *Pirlepe,* Arnavut *Istaryalı Kamil,* *"Vardar Güneşi"* adı verilen *Apostol* gibi onlarca çeteyi yok eden bu Avcı Taburları’ydı.

Avcı Taburları kısa zamanda gerilla savaşını öğrenmişti. Ama...

Ama yine karşılarında yedi düvel vardı.

ürneğin: üetelerin silah depoları kiliseler ve papaz-rahip evleriydi. Osmanlı zabitleri aramak için buralara girdiklerinde çete taraftarları feryat ediyordu: *"Kilisemizi yakıyorlar!"* Sanki Osmanlı 600 yıl kiliseyle barışık olmamış gibi. 

Yazdığımız gibi Avcı Taburları’nın kuruluş nedeni Yunan, Bulgar, Sırp vb. çetelere karşı mücadele vermekti. Bu çeteler başta Osmanlı zabitleri olmak üzere karakollara, köylere, yolcu gemilerine, demiryollarına, köprülere saldırılar düzenliyorlardı.

Akla gelecek her yöntemle suikast yapıyorlardı. Olayın trajikomik yanı, bu saldırılardan Avrupalılar zarar görürse onların maddi zararlarını da Osmanlı karşılıyordu. üeteler bunu bildikleri için yabancı görevlileri kaçırıp fidye istiyorlardı.

ürneğin, Fransız maden müdürü *Chevalier* için 15 bin; İngiliz rahibe Mrs. *Stene* için 16 bin altınlık fidye parasını da Osmanlı ödemişti!

Bu arada Avcı Taburları’ndaki subaylar *250 kuruşluk maaşlarını* bile alamıyorlardı! Neyse...

Avcı Taburları’nın çetelere karşı mücadelesinde de karşılarındaki güç Batı’ydı.

ürneğin, eli kanlı çete üyesini yakalayıp cezaevlerine koyuyorlardı. Ancak belli bir süre sonra Avrupa’nın baskısıyla bunlara af çıkıyordu. Salıverilen soluğu tekrar dağda alıyordu!

Yani: Başta Ruslar olmak üzere Avrupalılar, Türk askerinin moralini bozmak için ellerinden geleni yapıyordu.

Manastır’daki Rus Konsolosu *Rostkovkiy* kendisine selam durmadığı için bir Türk askerini kırbaçlayacak; Mehmetçik bu saldırıya dayanamayıp konsolosu öldürecekti.

Aslında Mehmetçik nefsi müdafaa yapmıştı ama Divanı Harp’te hemen idam edilivermişti; hem de olaya hiç karışmamış nöbetçi arkadaşıyla birlikte.

Osmanlı’da milliyetçilik/ulusalcılık nasıl doğdu sanıyorsunuz? Sonuç olarak, Osmanlı Avcı Taburları Rumeli Dağları’nda gerilla savaşını öğrendiler. üyle iyi öğrendiler ki, mirası devralan Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa, I. Dünya Savaşı’nda düşmanları yıldıracak eylemler yaptı.

İşte kökü Avcı Taburları’na ve Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa’ya dayanan *özel harpçiler* bugün kararlılıkla teröre karşı mücadele vermektedir.

Yani, söylendiği/yazıldığı gibi Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri gerilla savaşını yeni öğrenmemiştir.

...

----------

